# Return of the Challenge Diver NB6021



## ahonobaka

Embargo is lifted and WOW am I floored by this. Watch of the year contender for sure:









The new, no-nonsense Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021


A barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver serves as inspiration for the titanium Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M NB6021.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## valuewatchguy

Very faithful reissue. I wish I kept my vintage version!


----------



## Fordehouse

Exquisite from Citizen, I am leaning towards Blue.


----------



## mcpackey

Thanks - a really nice piece. Lucky that the 9051 finds it's way into a thinner diver.


----------



## James A

Love this watch.
















Regards,


----------



## Gubro

Oh wow this is beautiful!
I wonder where they position this price wise.


----------



## Nokie

Love it. I will take mine in blue please.


----------



## daveswordfish

Really well done reissue…thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

Gubro said:


> Oh wow this is beautiful!
> I wonder where they position this price wise.


someone mentioned a rumour of $800-$1000 USD


----------



## zenskar

Fantastic. Another winner from Citizen. That'll be my fourth titanium diver from Citizen in the last year.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Looking forward to this one, I have been wanting the vintage version for some time but this will do.

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyemenz

I've been looking for a reasonably sized, everyday wear titanium diver for the past few months, and this is most likely going to be it. I'm going to guess $700-900 retail...


----------



## alexd3498

Will this be released in the USA? Ik we usually never get automatics 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

It is quite a sharp looking homage to the original. And, the blue dial has to be my favourite.


----------



## johnnmiller1

Just shut up and take my money!!


----------



## Aspirin-san

Insta buy


----------



## georgefl74

I need another diver as much as I need a bullet to the head but this one is a buy.

Kinda wish they kept the original's polished sides instead of the brushed new ones but hey let's not be too picky.

Also, Seiko, this is how you do reissues right. And you can take your junk 6Rs and shove them!


----------



## cuthbert

Mmm interesting.


----------



## sticky

Keen looking watch. Hope that it’s UK bound as well when Citizen let it loose.


----------



## Rallyemenz

This watch reminds me of a Tudor Pelagos, but without the 5 lines of text at the 6 o'clock.

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen

Very nice watch! I hope it will be available in the USA. I have two Citizen Automatics with the 9011 movement and they are more accurate than the stated specs.


----------



## Fordehouse

johnnmiller1 said:


> Just shut up and take my money!!


Citizen Australia will not be stocking them


----------



## johnnmiller1

Of course not. We only get the dregs or the super generic releases. Bummer. Will just have to wait on the international shipping



Fordehouse said:


> Citizen Australia will not be stocking them


----------



## Carl20

Love it. I will take mine in blue


----------



## luth_ukail

Still very much anticipating this watch. Not much of a news on the price? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour

The more I look at it more I like it.

Summer means what month exactly? Price under 1k $ ?


----------



## grenert

I think this really looks like a winner. This is what I was hoping for with the NY0125, but that turned out to just be too thick for me. I also love that they jettisoned the day complication.


----------



## bes-b2

I'm gonna need this one.


----------



## Batboy

This watch looks like a winner (not to mention Citizen is showing Seiko how it should be done).

I would have strongly liked a matt ceramic bezel insert, but that's being picky. (Incidentally, will we ever see Citizen use a ceramic bezel insert?)



luth_ukail said:


> Still very much anticipating this watch. Not much of a news on the price?


Regarding the price, ProfessionalWatches.com predicted: The Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M will not hit the stores until Fall 2022, so Citizen has provided only projected prices (which could change in the coming months). The black dial version with a black rubber strap (Ref. NB6021-17E), is expected to retail for $795, and the blue dial version with a matching titanium bracelet (Ref. NB6021-68L) is expected to retail for $995.


----------



## Munchie

I've done numerous google searches but cannot get a definitive on the lug width on these 

Hoping and praying its 20mm 🙏


----------



## Munchie

I also hope that they go full "skin diver" vibe on the bracelet and provide it with a small clasp with adjustments rather than a long one with a divers extension 🤞


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Munchie said:


> I've done numerous google searches but cannot get a definitive on the lug width on these
> 
> Hoping and praying its 20mm 🙏


as we say in Dutch: no rights can be derived from this


----------



## Munchie

CitizenPromaster said:


> as we say in Dutch: no rights can be derived from this
> View attachment 16539026


Looking good - I really hope so !

Here's hoping they don't go for an "elegant" 19mm


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Hmmm I did not use the likely springbar position on the lugs. Let's try again...









So unless they depart from the "design value", the lug width will likely be 20mm.


----------



## Munchie

CitizenPromaster said:


> Hmmm I did not use the likely springbar position on the lugs. Let's try again...
> View attachment 16539098
> 
> 
> *So unless they depart from the "design value", the lug width will likely be 20mm.*


In that case


----------



## effovex

Nice work! Is it possible to do this for a rough lug to lug length measurement? 






CitizenPromaster said:


> Hmmm I did not use the likely springbar position on the lugs. Let's try again...
> View attachment 16539098
> 
> 
> So unless they depart from the "design value", the lug width will likely be 20mm.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

effovex said:


> Nice work! Is it possible to do this for a rough lug to lug length measurement?


Sure. Note that Dutch people write 22.2mm as 22,2mm (and 1,500.5 meter as 1.500,5 meter). Anyway, looks like 47.5mm lug to lug.


----------



## Fordehouse

I have my fingers crossed for an Orange version down the track.🙏


----------



## Rallyemenz

41x47.5 with 20 mm lugs definitely sound manageable. I can hardly wait.

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen

I just love the way that bezel looks, with the little teeth or whatever that knurling is called, and how it interacts with the case, best seen from an angle.


----------



## effovex

Thanks! 41mm x 47.5 x 12.3 with 20mm lugs seems like a solid offering! Hoping this reference will deliver!




CitizenPromaster said:


> Sure. Note that Dutch people write 22.2mm as 22,2mm (and 1,500.5 meter as 1.500,5 meter). Anyway, looks like 47.5mm lug to lug.
> View attachment 16540062


----------



## Fordehouse

Black on strap 650 Euro
Blue on bracelet 750 Euro


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Fordehouse said:


> Black on strap 650 Euro
> Blue on bracelet 750 Euro


Where did you see the pricing?

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fordehouse

2500M_Sub said:


> Where did you see the pricing?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ren
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for not adding, it was Fratellowatches.


----------



## Commisar

Batboy said:


> This watch looks like a winner (not to mention Citizen is showing Seiko how it should be done).
> 
> I would have strongly liked a matt ceramic bezel insert, but that's being picky. (Incidentally, will we ever see Citizen use a ceramic bezel insert?)
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the price, ProfessionalWatches.com predicted: The Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M will not hit the stores until Fall 2022, so Citizen has provided only projected prices (which could change in the coming months). The black dial version with a black rubber strap (Ref. NB6021-17E), is expected to retail for $795, and the blue dial version with a matching titanium bracelet (Ref. NB6021-68L) is expected to retail for $995.


The prices are great if they end up holding.

This looks to be a serious competitor to the 62MAS.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FDY789

Need these in my life.


----------



## dgaddis

I’m really hoping the lug to lug is closer to 46mm, but I doubt it. I scaled it myself earlier today and got something over 48mm


----------



## MichaelKG

Any news on this or a release date?


----------



## bloth

damn if this was 38 o m g


----------



## Scaramanga.

No news regarding release?


----------



## mb8780

Only thing I remember was summer / June so I’d hope in the next few weeks!! 

This piece looks awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCS1300

I did some research on the titanium/Blue Dial version. From what I understand the bracelet is titanium coated. Possibly the entire watch is titanium coated? Not sure. Lost its luster for me for this reason. Should have realized that you will not get a real titanium watch even with an ETA movement for sub $2,000.

The Tudor Pelagos titanium (band and case) is $4,500.


----------



## Rallyemenz

RCS1300 said:


> I did some research on the titanium/Blue Dial version. From what I understand the bracelet is titanium coated. Possibly the entire watch is titanium coated? Not sure. Lost its luster for me for this reason. Should have realized that you will not get a real titanium watch even with an ETA movement for sub $2,000.


Citizen's titanium watches with a bracelet usually have a full titanium bracelet as well. The coating is called Super Titanium, which adds hardness and scratch resistance. I don't think Citizen would skimp on this...

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie

RCS1300 said:


> I did some research on the titanium/Blue Dial version. From what I understand the bracelet is titanium coated. Possibly the entire watch is titanium coated? Not sure. Lost its luster for me for this reason. Should have realized that you will not get a real titanium watch even with an ETA movement for sub $2,000.
> 
> The Tudor Pelagos titanium (band and case) is $4,500.


The Citizen will be solid Titanium as will the bracelet, the Tudor is not $4,500 because its Titanium !

My BN0118-55e (Ray Mears) has a monocoque Titanium case and Titanium bracelet and cost £369


----------



## RCS1300

Munchie said:


> The Citizen will be solid Titanium as will the bracelet...


I really like the look of the watch and the lightness of titanium. I have contacted Citizen directly for clarification. Hopefully, they will answer within the 48 hours.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

RCS1300 said:


> I did some research on the titanium/Blue Dial version. From what I understand the bracelet is titanium coated. Possibly the entire watch is titanium coated? Not sure. Lost its luster for me for this reason. Should have realized that you will not get a real titanium watch even with an ETA movement for sub $2,000.
> 
> The Tudor Pelagos titanium (band and case) is $4,500.





RCS1300 said:


> I really like the look of the watch and the lightness of titanium. I have contacted Citizen directly for clarification. Hopefully, they will answer within the 48 hours.


The case and bracelet are titanium coated in titanium carbide, which together Citizen calls Super Titanium. No need to call Citizen, but be my guest.


----------



## VincentG

RCS1300 said:


> I did some research on the titanium/Blue Dial version. From what I understand the bracelet is titanium coated. Possibly the entire watch is titanium coated? Not sure. Lost its luster for me for this reason. Should have realized that you will not get a real titanium watch even with an ETA movement for sub $2,000.
> 
> The Tudor Pelagos titanium (band and case) is $4,500.


It is "coated" solid titanium, not "titanium coated" over a steel substrate


----------



## RCS1300

VincentG said:


> It is "coated" solid titanium, not "titanium coated" over a steel substrate


I hope you are right. The benefit of Titanium use for me is weight savings so solid titanium is what I am seeking. Let's see...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

RCS1300 said:


> I did some research on the titanium/Blue Dial version. From what I understand the bracelet is titanium coated. Possibly the entire watch is titanium coated? Not sure. Lost its luster for me for this reason. Should have realized that you will not get a real titanium watch even with an ETA movement for sub $2,000.


Did your "research" include Citizen's press release about the watch?

CITIZEN PROMASTER New mechanical diver’s watches inspired by a barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver found on an Australian beach New, updated model features enhanced magnetic resistance| CITIZEN WATCH Global Network (citizenwatch-global.com) 

The case is made of *lightweight*, scratch-resistant Super Titanium™*¹, and is thinner than the original model to ensure a more comfortable fit on the wrist.

※1 Super Titanium™ is CITIZEN’s proprietary surface hardening technology to treat *solid titanium*. It is at least 5 times harder than stainless steel, resistant to scratches, lightweight and gentle to the skin for comfortable wearing.


----------



## shez58

Black and blue together


__
http://instagr.am/p/CddV0pOhN8T/


----------



## BigBluefish

I will have one of these.


----------



## RCS1300

CitizenPromaster said:


> The case and bracelet are titanium coated in titanium carbide, which together Citizen calls Super Titanium. No need to call Citizen, but be my guest.


Hope you are right. I have custom made titanium flashlights and a titanium knife. What I learned in the process of having those made is that titanium is expensive to source and tool. From my experience, if a manufacturer is going to go to the expense and effort to source and machine titanium for a watch they likely will not advertise the watch and use the word coated and titanium in the same sentence. Rather, the manufacturer might say titanium - brushed finish, smooth finish, machined finish, etc. 

We will clearly know the answer once the watch hits Authorized Dealers and we can handle them. For now though, I would like to know if I should make the trip to the AD or not.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

RCS1300 said:


> Hope you are right. I have custom made titanium flashlights and a titanium knife. What I learned in the process of having those made is that titanium is expensive to source and tool. From my experience, if a manufacturer is going to go to the expense and effort to source and machine titanium for a watch they likely will not advertise the watch and use the word coated and titanium in the same sentence. Rather, the manufacturer might say titanium - brushed finish, smooth finish, machined finish, etc.
> 
> We will clearly know the answer once the watch hits Authorized Dealers and we can handle them. For now though, I would like to know if I should make the trip to the AD or not.





CitizenPromaster said:


> Did your "research" include Citizen's press release about the watch?
> 
> CITIZEN PROMASTER New mechanical diver’s watches inspired by a barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver found on an Australian beach New, updated model features enhanced magnetic resistance| CITIZEN WATCH Global Network (citizenwatch-global.com)
> 
> The case is made of *lightweight*, scratch-resistant Super Titanium™*¹, and is thinner than the original model to ensure a more comfortable fit on the wrist.
> 
> ※1 Super Titanium™ is CITIZEN’s proprietary surface hardening technology to treat *solid titanium*. It is at least 5 times harder than stainless steel, resistant to scratches, lightweight and gentle to the skin for comfortable wearing.


No hope, no me being right or wrong, I am citing facts. I gather you are new to the brand Citizen, and you don't know that titanium watches are their USP. And it is not all that expensive to make a titanium watch. There are brand new solid titanium watches for $100. Obviously you cannot compare "custom" products to mass-produced products, and Citizen is the largest watch manufacturer in the world and has been making titanium watches for 50 years. Please educate yourself, I have written tens of pages on the subject if you are interested in learning: The definitive Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium / Ti + IP / Duratect / MRK / DLC | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I have reported @RCS1300 for trolling, coming here in the Citizen forum with 50 posts, making claims based on "some research" that Super Titanium watches might not be titanium, and then saying he will be the arbiter of truth when he handles them in person at the AD. No way he is for real.


----------



## mplsabdullah

I hope mine has chocolate inside for the long drives home from work. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelKG

CitizenPromaster said:


> I have reported @RCS1300 for trolling, coming here in the Citizen forum with 50 posts, making claims based on "some research" that Super Titanium watches might not be titanium, and then saying he will be the arbiter of truth when he handles them in person at the AD. No way he is for real.


I honestly have no idea why you are getting so worked up about this. He said his thing, didn't want to listen or properly read, just leave it at that.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

MichaelKG said:


> I honestly have no idea why you are getting so worked up about this. He said his thing, didn't want to listen or properly read, just leave it at that.


Rationally, I agree with you, but I’ve spent countless hours researching Citizen titanium and sharing this information for free in the Ti thread, so misinformation on the subject really rubs me the wrong way. I wish it didn’t, but it does. And when he conveniently ignores a press release to persist in his baseless assumptions, that makes me think he is not stubborn but a troll.


----------



## Terra Citizen

mplsabdullah said:


> I hope mine has chocolate inside for the long drives home from work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Hopefully after you scrape away the Titatnium coating, that it's 100% dark chocolate and not low grade milk chocolate full of sugar. I guess well have to wait until we feel the watch in the stores. Milk chocolate will melt in your hands.


----------



## mplsabdullah

I've already sent a fax to my states attorney. I should receive confirmation on milk vs dark shortly 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

Can we get back on topic? When? How many in the drop? Is this going to a moonswatch thing? Do nonWIS know about it? "Barnacle diver"? Challenge diver is soo much better


----------



## Fordehouse

When can we expect the Orange version release from Citizen?


----------



## MichaelKG

I contacted Citizen Europe. They said it will be released with their Autumn/Winter collection. 

So certain areas will get it likely this June/summer and others a bit later.


----------



## pat mull

I emailed their US site and was told:

Please be advised not all models are available in the North American market. This model will not be available on our website as we have already released our selection of automatic Dive models on our website.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

MichaelKG said:


> I contacted Citizen Europe. They said it will be released with their Autumn/Winter collection.
> 
> So certain areas will get it likely this June/summer and others a bit later.


Cool will try and pick it up from the place in Spain I got last years 300m eco drive from. 

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb8780

This watch is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shez58

available now in Japan  
Scheduled to be released in August









シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp












シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp


----------



## CitizenPromaster

JAPAN MOV'T, so not made in Japan, but Citizen's foreign factories deliver excellent quality too.


----------



## Rallyemenz

That comes out to $690 or so (today's exchange rate, without tax) MSRP so I'm expecting places to sell for $550-600. That is decently priced for a Miyota 9000 series powered, titanium piece.


----------



## Munchie

As expected they have gone for the big clasp on the bracelet with divers extension. 

I would have preferred a smaller clasp myself with micro adjustments rather than the divers extension.

I still think that I will get the blue though


----------



## mi6_

Munchie said:


> As expected they have gone for the big clasp on the bracelet with divers extension.
> 
> I would have preferred a smaller clasp myself with micro adjustments rather than the divers extension.
> 
> I still think that I will get the blue though


This is a way better execution on this clasp than past Citizen models that have used this same clasp (BN0150, BN0118 etc.) as it has a half link at each end. None of the previous bracelets with this clasp had any half links (only full size links). Shouldn’t be hard getting a relatively good fit that can then get dialed in with the micro-adjustment.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I know the mercedes handset is pulled from the original design but I just can’t do it.


----------



## Munchie

mi6_ said:


> This is a way better execution on this clasp than past Citizen models that have used this same clasp (BN0150, BN0118 etc.) as it has a half link at each end. None of the previous bracelets with this clasp had any half links (only full size links). Shouldn’t be hard getting a relatively good fit that can then get dialed in with the micro-adjustment.


I hope so


----------



## Munchie

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I know the mercedes handset is pulled from the original design but I just can’t do it.


Is that because you dislike mercedes hands per se or something to do with Rolex ?


----------



## Aero2001

pat mull said:


> I emailed their US site and was told:
> 
> Please be advised not all models are available in the North American market. This model will not be available on our website as we have already released our selection of automatic Dive models on our website.


Reading this as optimistically as possible, maybe it will be an Eco-Drive model in the US. Or maybe they'll see how the other automatic divers sell here before trying to sell a more expensive one. That would make sense. Regardless, it might be available at the Citizen boutique in NYC, which often carries non-US models and sells them with full US warranty. I don't know if they ship watches within the US though.



LosAngelesTimer said:


> I know the mercedes handset is pulled from the original design but I just can’t do it.


That's how I felt at first, but it's grown on me, partly because I understand the functional advantage of having easily distinguishable hands. Plus, I prefer this handset to the one on my 2006 Citizen diver, which I think is called "cathedral."


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Munchie said:


> Is that because you dislike mercedes hands per se or something to do with Rolex ?


A little from column “A,” a little from column “B.”


----------



## Munchie

LosAngelesTimer said:


> A little from column “A,” a little from column “B.”


Fair enough


----------



## SixtyLion

Aero2001 said:


> Reading this as optimistically as possible, maybe it will be an Eco-Drive model in the US.


If Citizen will make it Eco-Drive that will be fantastic I’ll buy it as soon as it become available!!!


----------



## mi6_

SixtyLion said:


> If Citizen will make it Eco-Drive that will be fantastic I’ll buy it as soon as it become available!!!


Where are you getting the idea that there will be an Eco-Drive version???

From a marketing perspective the Eco-Drive model would likely be cheaper and thus undercut the sales of the automatic version. I very much doubt there will be an Eco-Drive version. It makes no sense…. The automatic 9051 is a premium movement that will justify the ~$1,000 USD price.

The automatic is targeted to watch enthusiasts, while most of their Eco-Drive models are targeted to compete with fashion watches at the mall.


----------



## SixtyLion

mi6_ said:


> Where are you getting the idea that there will be an Eco-Drive version???


If you look at posts before mine, it was suggested as a big maybe. I definitely agree with you in terms of undercutting sales, however since it is not coming to the US market, I am very curious to see what Citizen might offer here.


----------



## mi6_

SixtyLion said:


> If you look at posts before mine, it was suggested as a big maybe. I definitely agree with you in terms of undercutting sales, however since it is not coming to the US market, I am very curious to see what Citizen might offer here.


Pretty certain it will be officially released in the North American market. Citizen released the all the new 44mm refreshed NY015X with the Miyota 8204 in North America (Canada and USA). In Canada we now get the expensive Super Titanium NB6004-83E and NB6005-05L with the exact same Miyota caliber 9051 for a whopping $1,595 CAD and $1,395 CAD respectively. Curiously though, I don’t see either of those models listed on the US site?

Emailing these companies before these products are released is usually a fruitless endeavour. Unless the model number comes up in their system, they probably won’t see it and just say it’s not going to be available. I remember a few years back when Oris launched the 39.5mm Oris Aquis Date, people asked for a green variant. People had emailed Oris who replied they had no plans to make a green 39.5mm variant. Only a few weeks later that exact green 39.5mm Oris Aquis was released. Most of the employees responding to these emails are totally clueless about new product releases and so forth.

Citizen Canada will definitely bring it in if they sell the NB6004/5 also featuring super titanium and the same 9051 movement retailing for well over $1K Canadian. These watches were also JDM only the first year of their existence too. I’m holding out until I can buy a blue NB6021-68L in Canada with a full factory warranty. Now way in hell it won’t make it to our shores in the next year.






Citizen Watch Official Site | CITIZEN


Shop our latest collection of Eco-Drive watches - powered by any light, never need battery replacement. Better starts now. Citizen Watch Company of America, INC.




www.citizenwatch.com



















Citizen Watch Official Site | CITIZEN


Shop our latest collection of Eco-Drive watches - powered by any light, never need battery replacement. Better starts now. Citizen Watch Company of America, INC.




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## Aero2001

mi6_ said:


> Where are you getting the idea that there will be an Eco-Drive version???
> 
> From a marketing perspective the Eco-Drive model would likely be cheaper and thus undercut the sales of the automatic version. I very much doubt there will be an Eco-Drive version. It makes no sense…. The automatic 9051 is a premium movement that will justify the ~$1,000 USD price.
> 
> The automatic is targeted to watch enthusiasts, while most of their Eco-Drive models are targeted to compete with fashion watches at the mall.


I think the speculation about a possible Eco-Drive version is premised on the reports that the automatic version won't be offered in the USA. I completely agree Citizen wouldn't offer both automatic and Eco-Drive variants here for the reasons you mention, but if it's offered only as an Eco-Drive, it wouldn't undercut the automatic version, because the latter simply wouldn't be available. Citizen has already done this with other dive watches, which have been offered only as Eco-Drives here, but as automatics elsewhere. The titanium BN0200 series for the USA is an example.

And traditionally Citizen hasn't offered many automatics here, but that's clearly changing with the 44mm automatic divers in the USA, which seem to be filling their dive watch space for now. An Eco-Drive Challenge diver would be more expensive, which probably makes it less likely, but who knows?

I just hope the Challenge diver comes to the USA in some form, because I think it looks great and a 41mm titanium case would be _perfect_!

EDIT: Wrote the above before seeing your other post, and I hope you're right that it comes here, even if it's delayed awhile. BTW, I'm pretty sure the USA does not get those $1k+ CAD divers, but Citizen occasionally sells watches here that don't appear on their USA site. At least that was the case with my titanium diver with orange dial.


----------



## SixtyLion

mi6_ said:


> Pretty certain it will be officially released in the North American market. Citizen released the all the new 44mm refreshed NY015X with the Miyota 8204 in North America (Canada and USA). In Canada we now get the expensive Super Titanium NB6004-83E and NB6005-05L with the exact same Miyota caliber 9051 for a whopping $1,595 CAD and $1,395 CAD respectively. Curiously though, I don’t see either of those models listed on the US site?
> 
> Emailing these companies before these products are released is usually a fruitless endeavour. Unless the model number comes up in their system, they probably won’t see it and just say it’s not going to be available. I remember a few years back when Oris launched the 39.5mm Oris Aquis Date, people asked for a green variant. People had emailed Oris who replied they had no plans to make a green 39.5mm variant. Only a few weeks later that exact green 39.5mm Oris Aquis was released. Most of the employees responding to these emails are totally clueless about new product releases and so forth.
> 
> Citizen Canada will definitely bring it in if they sell the NB6004/5 also featuring super titanium and the same 9051 movement retailing for well over $1K Canadian. These watches were also JDM only the first year of their existence too. I’m holding out until I can buy a blue NB6021-68L in Canada with a full factory warranty. Now way in hell it won’t make it to our shores in the next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Watch Official Site | CITIZEN
> 
> 
> Shop our latest collection of Eco-Drive watches - powered by any light, never need battery replacement. Better starts now. Citizen Watch Company of America, INC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16656553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Watch Official Site | CITIZEN
> 
> 
> Shop our latest collection of Eco-Drive watches - powered by any light, never need battery replacement. Better starts now. Citizen Watch Company of America, INC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16656561


Thank you very much for posting this!!! I really like this NB6004/5 chunky diver Citizen is doing an excellent job with the new releases! Blue does look great, I am partial to black dial model with tropic strap.


----------



## mi6_




----------



## Batboy

Commisar said:


> This looks to be a serious competitor to the 62MAS.


Indeed, the new Challenge Diver could take significant sales from Seiko.

Unlike Seiko, I have confidence in Citizen’s quality control. I bet the new Challenge Divers will have accurately aligned chapter rings and bezels.


----------



## shez58

Batboy said:


> Indeed, the new Challenge Diver could take significant sales from Seiko.
> 
> Unlike Seiko, I have confidence in Citizen’s quality control. I bet the new Challenge Divers will have accurately aligned chapter rings and bezels.


I don't think so. Being a big Citizen fan and knowing that Challenge is a better watch than 62mas reissue, I still considering buying 62mas over the Challenge Diver watch. 62mas has more color options, and I very much like how 62mas looks with the Uncle Seiko z199 bracelet.
Yes, Citizen does make a better watch than Seiko. However, Seiko has a better ecosystem for its products.


----------



## JJ Smith

CitizenPromaster said:


> JAPAN MOV'T, so not made in Japan, but Citizen's foreign factories deliver excellent quality too.


Those images are likely the rendered 'promo pics' only, so I tend to think the watch could be 'Made in Japan'? Is this watch primarily a JDM issue, with export to other markets maybe? Either way, I'm pretty keen on one.


----------



## McDub

Looks like it’s currently available JDM FOR $761: CITIZEN promaster NB6021-17E Mechanical Super titanium watch
I’ve also seen listings on chrono24 but for quite a bit more.
I’m willing to be patient for a little longer, but am pretty excited for this one. I love my SPB143, but this will take its place if it’s even half as good as it looks 🤔


----------



## CitizenPromaster

sk880 said:


> Those images are likely the rendered 'promo pics' only, so I tend to think the watch could be 'Made in Japan'? Is this watch primarily a JDM issue, with export to other markets maybe? Either way, I'm pretty keen on one.


The _rendered 'promo pics'_ are not just random you know. And in Citizen's case they are usually not renders, just pre-production models. Like the watch in below video, which also says JAPAN MOV'T. But you can think what you want, I don't mind at all


----------



## Batboy

@CitizenPromaster Thanks. Would you happen to know anything about the new Challenge Diver’s Duratect coating (e.g., how might compare to Seiko DiaShield)? IppoJapanWatch says it’s Duratect Titanium Carbide, but I have no clue what that means in reality ❔


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Batboy said:


> @CitizenPromaster Thanks. Would you happen to know anything about the new Challenge Diver’s Duratect coating (e.g., how might compare to Seiko DiaShield)? IppoJapanWatch says it’s Duratect Titanium Carbide, but I have no clue what that means in reality ❔


In reality it means after 10+ years it can look like the watch on the left, or the watch on the right, depending on how you treat your watches.


----------



## Batboy

I have just seen Seiya Japan’s blog on Duratect vs DiaShield, and it gives me considerable confidence in the new Challenge Diver’s scratch resistance (except the bezel insert, which looks like aluminium?).

Apparently, Duratect Titanium Carbide has a hardness rating of 1000-1200 HV. It’s considerably better than stainless steel (190 HV) and even DiaShield (200-650 HV). It inspires confidence in the new Challenge Diver’s case, but I’d like to know if the bezel insert is merely aluminium.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Batboy said:


> I have just seen Seiya Japan’s blog on Duratect vs DiaShield, and it gives me considerable confidence in the new Challenge Diver’s scratch resistance (except the bezel insert, which looks like aluminium?).
> 
> Apparently, Duratect Titanium Carbide has a hardness rating of 1000-1200 HV. It’s considerably better than stainless steel (190 HV) and even DiaShield (200-650 HV). It inspires confidence in the new Challenge Diver’s case, but I’d like to know if the bezel insert is merely aluminium.


Citizen doesn't ever do ceramic bezel inserts as far as I know.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1977
*CITIZEN 52-0110 CHALLENGE DIVER 150M*
dial type-1

along with some amigos


----------



## mi6_




----------



## CPRwatch

I've waited a long time for this to be reissued and looking forward to picking one up as soon as I can.


----------



## Fordehouse

I am in the Blue camp with bracelet, is the black going to be the first preference for most here on the forum?


----------



## FerrisAus

I am a fan of the black model.


----------



## Macphisto54

10:12 minutes in, lots of footage of both models.


----------



## Aero2001

I love the blue, which would be a perfect replacement for my old Omega SMP I sold a few years ago. But from post #103 it looks like the original was available with gilt hands and indices, and that would be fantastic. I have a gold wedding band, and would love a dressy diver with just a touch of gold to tie them together. (Full two-tone is a no-go for me.)


----------



## shez58

more pictures from internet:


----------



## shez58

Introducing the Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200m ref. NB6021


Citizen Promaster's new line-up: This year the brand introduces a new mid range automatic that could just be their coolest watch yet!




dailywatch.co


----------



## Fordehouse

As most of us all know an Orange 52-0110 version was released by Citizen, what is the probability that we see a new Orange release again?
Being in Australia and not being delivered to us  would love to ask a dealer if it would eventuate?


----------



## iwasajetplane

Hi all - like most here, I’m super stoked for this release. A few questions if anyone has answers/thoughts:

- For purchases of the black model, do you think the bracelet from the blue model would be for sale? If so, do you think it’d fit on the black model?

- It sounds like this will be mostly released in the Japan and European markets (ie not in the US or Australian markets). For those in the US/Australia/any other markets it isn’t available, how would someone go about purchasing? Will it be available online at European/Japanese resellers? Any thoughts on which ones?

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McDub

iwasajetplane said:


> Hi all - like most here, I’m super stoked for this release. A few questions if anyone has answers/thoughts:
> 
> - For purchases of the black model, do you think the bracelet from the blue model would be for sale? If so, do you think it’d fit on the black model?
> 
> - It sounds like this will be mostly released in the Japan and European markets (ie not in the US or Australian markets). For those in the US/Australia/any other markets it isn’t available, how would someone go about purchasing? Will it be available online at European/Japanese resellers? Any thoughts on which ones?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the bracelet, I'm 99% sure it will fit the black model, but getting your hands on a bracelet may not be easy in the short term. Definitely should be available on all of the major Japanese sites (Sakura, Discovery Japan, Ippo, JapanOnlineStore, etc.), though I may purchase from a European seller b/c the USD to Euro exchange rate is favorable at the moment and you should receive a discount proportional to the VAT, which is material. I'll post here when I can purchase from Europe, I'm keeping an eye on it...


----------



## 2500M_Sub

iwasajetplane said:


> Hi all - like most here, I’m super stoked for this release. A few questions if anyone has answers/thoughts:
> 
> - For purchases of the black model, do you think the bracelet from the blue model would be for sale? If so, do you think it’d fit on the black model?
> 
> - It sounds like this will be mostly released in the Japan and European markets (ie not in the US or Australian markets). For those in the US/Australia/any other markets it isn’t available, how would someone go about purchasing? Will it be available online at European/Japanese resellers? Any thoughts on which ones?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I purchased the 1300m reissue model that isnt available in the US from an authorized dealer in Spain at a great price and did not have to pay taxes or import fees and I had it in three days. I actually prefer to do this since in the US we now have to pay taxes on goods purchased from out of state and sometimes even out of country if you are using the bay or Chrono24 which sucks.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Xerxes300

2500M_Sub said:


> I purchased the 1300m reissue model that isnt available in the US from an authorized dealer in Spain at a great price and did not have to pay taxes or import fees and I had it in three days. I actually prefer to do this since in the US we now have to pay taxes on goods purchased from out of state and sometimes even out of country if you are using the bay or Chrono24 which sucks.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


Ren, can you share the Spanish dealer link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Xerxes300 said:


> Ren, can you share the Spanish dealer link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I purchased it from Iguana sell but I am not seeing Citizen on their site. I emailed them to see if they no longer carry the brand. Will post the info here. If they don’t I will find another place, I ordered a Certina from a different shop in Spain and will see if they carry Citizen. 

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Okay Iguana Sell got back to me and gave me a link to their UK site, prices there include VAT so if your in the USA we do not pay that. Will email them back to see when they will get the challenge diver in.

Regards

Ren









Citizen


Citizen watches embody a rich history of watchmaking innovation. Free shipping. Top rated customer service. Shop over 60 premium brands.




www.iguanasell.co.uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub

So I have heard back from Iguana Sell and they are saying that Europe are not getting those models!? Guess we have to wait and see what markets will get them.

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrisAus

I am set on getting the black model, but right from the beginning I plan to put it on a different strap - most likely a synchron tropic, but possibly an Erikas Original MN strap. I feel that the strap featured in the photos looks very cheap, and the grey-ish colour doesn't really suit the watch. Am I alone in feeling this way?


----------



## Fordehouse

I have both the synchron and vintage tropic for my 62-6198 and prefer the vintage strap look and feel.

I am going the Blue on bracelet so have the best of both worlds 😉


----------



## grenert

With Citizen, if you think you might ever want the bracelet, I think it's better to buy a bracelet model. They make it way too hard and too expensive to get factory bracelets after the fact.


----------



## Xerxes300

grenert said:


> With Citizen, if you think you might ever want the bracelet, I think it's better to buy a bracelet model. They make it way too hard and too expensive to get factory bracelets after the fact.


hell yea!!! unfortunately, i want a black one with a bracelet


----------



## MichaelKG

The width of the rubber strap looks weird near the lugs with the 'cut out' to make it fit. Should be a less wide rubber strap and just go straight down like the tropics posted above. Easily replaced but still.


----------



## Relojeros

CitizenPromaster said:


> Citizen doesn't ever do ceramic bezel inserts as far as I know.


What do they use instead? No chances on a ceramic bezel for this one? :/


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Relojeros said:


> What do they use instead? No chances on a ceramic bezel for this one? :/


Aluminium (aluminum for Yanks) inserts mostly.


----------



## brian31

Greetings everyone!

I’m really enjoying this thread as I too am very keen on these new Citizen divers. For those wanting the black one and bracelet, I’m leaning blue and using a strap so will probably be willing to part with bracelet.

Question- do you guys think the sapphire crystal will have anti-reflective coating?


----------



## brian31

FerrisAus said:


> I am set on getting the black model, but right from the beginning I plan to put it on a different strap - most likely a synchron tropic, but possibly an Erikas Original MN strap. I feel that the strap featured in the photos looks very cheap, and the grey-ish colour doesn't really suit the watch. Am I alone in feeling this way?


I’m with you on the Erika’s Original straps. I’m thinking of one for the blue version


----------



## James A

For those interested in strap options here is an original image with a tropic.









Source: Vintage Citizen Watches


----------



## FerrisAus

James A said:


> For thise interested in strap options here is an original image with a tropic.


I like that look. I think a tropic really suits the watch.


----------



## Relojeros

Release date set to August 19th... 








シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp


----------



## ilyfrankh

Would love to see a bracelet option for the black dial...


----------



## shez58

Relojeros said:


> Release date set to August 19th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp


Too sad to hear... I hoped I would buy it around 1-10 August, when I will be in east Asia at that moment.


----------



## shez58

Citizen: Promaster Mechanical Diver 200m “Fujitsubo”


Die japanische Uhrenmarke bringt mit der “Fujitsubo” einen Klassiker aus der eigenen Historie zurück, der vor allem durch eine Uhr berühmt wurde, die – gemäss Citizen – im Jahr 1983 vor…




diveintowatches.com












昭和ダイバーズ復活？シチズン最新のダイバーズウォッチが魅力的な3つの理由 製作者に聞く受け継がれた『フジツボダイバー』誕生秘話 | JBpress autograph


シチズンはこの夏、1977年に登場した『チャレンジダイバー』のデザインを継承したダイバーズウォッチを『シチズン プロマスター』のラインナップに追加する。この時計の企画担当者とデザイナーに会いに行った。




jbpress.ismedia.jp












現代に蘇る"フジツボダイバー"。シチズンが誇る名ダイバーズを踏襲した新作が登場！ | ＆GP


シチズンは1918年の創業以来、軽く耐久性に優れたスーパーチタニウムやクリーンな太陽光エネルギーで稼働するエコ・ドライブの開発など、腕時計のテクノロジーをリードし続けてきた。そんな世界に冠たるウオッチメーカーが過酷な状況で限界に挑戦するプロフェッショナルたちのために開発したブランドが「CITIZEN PROMASTER（シチズン プロマスター）」である。 シチズンの技術の粋が結集された同ブランドは




www.goodspress.jp


----------



## vmgotit

I like the Blue Citizen uses on their dials! I hope this re-issue does not come with a premium price tag? Vance.


----------



## mi6_

vmgotit said:


> I like the Blue Citizen uses on their dials! I hope this re-issue does not come with a premium price tag? Vance.


Its super titanium and uses the premium 9051. Will be somewhere around $1,000 USD.


----------



## vmgotit

mi6_ said:


> Its super titanium and uses the premium 9051. Will be somewhere around $1,000 USD.


Sounds even better now, thanks! Vance.


----------



## Aqualand

Noticed a couple listed on everyones favourite auction site as a pre sale offer from Japan. $799usd with free postage.


----------



## FerrisAus

For info - I contacted Seiya and received a reply today. Seiya does plan to get the watch, but at this stage he is unsure about numbers or pricing as Citizen hasn't yet provided him with the details.


----------



## shez58

I saw pre-order price on Rakuten is around 530$ for black and 660$ for blue.


----------



## FerrisAus

shez58 said:


> I saw pre-order price on Rakuten is around 530$ for black and 660$ for blue.


Those prices are much lower than I’ve seen elsewhere. Are there any catches with purchasing through Rakuten?


----------



## FerrisAus

shez58 said:


> I saw pre-order price on Rakuten is around 530$ for black and 660$ for blue.


Got a link?


----------



## shez58

FerrisAus said:


> Those prices are much lower than I’ve seen elsewhere. Are there any catches with purchasing through Rakuten?


I didn't have any negatives from buying from Rakuten. However, you need to use a third-party service to purchase from Rakuten. I usually use zenmarket.jp.



FerrisAus said:


> Got a link?





https://item.rakuten.co.jp/10keiya/169913/




https://item.rakuten.co.jp/asr/nb6021-68l/




https://item.rakuten.co.jp/kadenshop/0204-cit-0189/


----------



## CitizenPromaster

As I've mentioned before in the Citizen forum, the standard discount in Japan (at online retailers) is 30% on MSRP.
MSRP black version = 96,800 yen minus 30% = 67,760 yen, the price on Rakuten.
MSRP blue version = 121,000 yen minus 30% = 84,700 yen, the price on Rakuten.


----------



## McDub

Will Rakuten Japan ship to USA, or will Americans have to wait for a Western-oriented site like Sakura/Discovery Japan/JapanOnlineStore to offer the watch? Does anyone know a timeline for when Europe will be receiving? I have heard the won't be available from American ADs :/


----------



## CitizenPromaster

McDub said:


> Will Rakuten Japan ship to USA, or will Americans have to wait for a Western-oriented site like Sakura/Discovery Japan/JapanOnlineStore to offer the watch? Does anyone know a timeline for when Europe will be receiving? I have heard the won't be available from American ADs :/


You can buy from Rakuten using a proxy service like Buyee or Zenmarket: Buying Citizen watches on Yahoo! Japan Auction (via Buyee and such) | WatchUSeek Watch Forums 

I don't have answers to your other questions.


----------



## shez58

CitizenPromaster said:


> As I've mentioned before in the Citizen forum, the standard discount in Japan (at online retailers) is 30% on MSRP.
> MSRP black version = 96,800 yen minus 30% = 67,760 yen, the price on Rakuten.
> MSRP blue version = 121,000 yen minus 30% = 84,700 yen, the price on Rakuten.


The discount for the Promaster line is 30% on MSRP.  Unfortunately, there is no discount in Japan for Series 8, as I know.


----------



## McDub

Thanks for the


CitizenPromaster said:


> You can buy from Rakuten using a proxy service like Buyee or Zenmarket: Buying Citizen watches on Yahoo! Japan Auction (via Buyee and such) | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> 
> I don't have answers to your other questions.


Thanks for the reference to Buyee, just placed my order. Interesting process, will have to wait until 8/19, then the Rube Goldberg machine will get in motion - maybe I will have this in hand come early September or so…


----------



## Vileest1

I bought from ippo Japan to America. Do you think they will ship near the release date?


----------



## TheJubs

I emailed Gnomon and they said they plan on carrying and selling this. They're expecting August/September. They wouldn't disclose how much they would be selling it for, though.


----------



## McDub

$525 through Rakuten (Black/Rubber) seemed like a steal 🤔


----------



## Xerxes300

TheJubs said:


> I emailed Gnomon and they said they plan on carrying and selling this. They're expecting August/September. They wouldn't disclose how much they would be selling it for, though.


I’ve never seen gnomon beat any other price… they’re usually the most expensive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mi6_

Sakura watches will likely have them. They’re usually one of the cheapest in my experience and they do ship internationally, however, you pay the shipping charges. Japan Online Store should be another option and they offer free EMS international shipping with each order.


----------



## MikeBanzai

Love it! Almost makes me want a dive watch…and I’m not a dive watch afficianado.


----------



## SixtyLion

mi6_ said:


> Sakura watches will likely have them. They’re usually one of the cheapest in my experience and they do ship internationally, however, you pay the shipping charges. Japan Online Store should be another option and they offer free EMS international shipping with each order.


Both variants of the new Challenge diver are listed on Sakura for pre-order. Black dial version with rubber strap is $481 and blue dial with Titanium bracelet is listed for $602. Release date is August 19th, 2022.


----------



## Terra Citizen

okay, THIS will be my last watch purchase for a while... I promise!


----------



## Daruba

Terra Citizen said:


> okay, THIS will be my last watch purchase for a while... I promise!


Like you said: "*...for a while...*" 😄

Every purchase was your "last purchase" for a while. until you bought another one.


----------



## Rallyemenz

SixtyLion said:


> Both variants of the new Challenge diver are listed on Sakura for pre-order. Black dial version with rubber strap is $481 and blue dial with Titanium bracelet is listed for $602. Release date is August 19th, 2022.


I'm sure the favorable exchange rates have something to do with it right now, but $481 for the black one is so hard to ignore. But I must resist, because I said no watches until my birthday in a couple months! Ugh!

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Those Sakura prices are crazy good. Hard to resist, but I surely don’t need another diver at this point.


----------



## FerrisAus

tsteph12 said:


> Those Sakura prices are crazy good. Hard to resist, but I surely don’t need another diver at this point.


Since when did 'need' come into any of this?


----------



## SixtyLion

Rallyemenz said:


> I'm sure the favorable exchange rates have something to do with it right now, but $481 for the black one is so hard to ignore. But I must resist, because I said no watches until my birthday in a couple months! Ugh!
> 
> Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


I know the feeling!!! My bank account is hurting, I picked up Seiko solar diver recently and this Citizen looks very tempting!!!


----------



## Bigcupj

I can’t believe I’ve never seen this until now. Very cool watch


----------



## tsteph12

FerrisAus said:


> Since when did 'need' come into any of this?


Find my willpower waning and beginning to cave. The only question is whether I should go for the traditional black dial on strap or blue with bracelet.


----------



## Fordehouse

That Blue bezel will be stunning playing with the light.


----------



## FerrisAus

tsteph12 said:


> Find my willpower waning and beginning to cave. The only question is whether I should go for the traditional black dial on strap or blue with bracelet.


Pick up one of each?
(joking!  )


----------



## GregoryD

Exchange rates are so good right now, it's making this really hard to resist...


----------



## SixtyLion

I know that this is an unpopular opinion, however if Citizen will make this watch with Eco-Drive movement I would not mind paying $400 for it!!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

SixtyLion said:


> I know that this is an unpopular opinion, however if Citizen will make this watch with Eco-Drive movement I would not mind paying $400 for it!!!




















Mickey Mouse Blue Dial Leather Strap AW1599-00W | CITIZEN (citizenwatch.com)


----------



## Xerxes300

SixtyLion said:


> I know that this is an unpopular opinion, however if Citizen will make this watch with Eco-Drive movement I would not mind paying $400 for it!!!


i have that one... it's called the BN0085... it's a big boy, but just as pretty IMO and the lume beats my Seiko's.


----------



## MichaelKG

CitizenPromaster said:


> Mickey Mouse Blue Dial Leather Strap AW1599-00W | CITIZEN (citizenwatch.com)


Wow. Such a cool and good looking watch, especially for that price.

It doesn't even look too over the top like most Disney or other cartoon inspired watches.


----------



## GreatScot4224

Just put down a "pre-order" on Sakura (which I think is more of just a notification) for the black dial version. Will probably try and pick up an aftermarket bracelet at some point.


----------



## SixtyLion

GreatScot4224 said:


> Just put down a "pre-order" on Sakura (which I think is more of just a notification) for the black dial version. Will probably try and pick up an aftermarket bracelet at some point.


That is awesome, post some photos when you’ll get!!!


----------



## SixtyLion

MichaelKG said:


> Wow. Such a cool and good looking watch, especially for that price.
> 
> It doesn't even look too over the top like most Disney or other cartoon inspired watches.


Yes!!! Get rid of that Disney stuff, add sapphire and 200 meters WR, add a vintage style dial with plenty of lume, and you’ll have a major skin-diver watch!


----------



## Halo2018$

GreatScot4224 said:


> Just put down a "pre-order" on Sakura (which I think is more of just a notification) for the black dial version. Will probably try and pick up an aftermarket bracelet at some point.


Was thinking the same thing. Buy the black and hope for the bracelet at some point.


----------



## pat mull

Does the blue one have a dive extension or is that a micro adjust like the PMD56?


----------



## SixtyLion

pat mull said:


> Does the blue one have a dive extension or is that a micro adjust like the PMD56?


I am pretty sure it has the same clasp with the dive extension. 








Citizen Promaster Marine Mechanical Diver NB6021-68L | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Citizen Promaster Marine Mechanical Diver NB6021-68L. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com




Check the second photo of the watch.


----------



## achilles

Love this. I am eying the black diver and hope to purchase the titanium bracelet separately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelKG

Any update on release/availability? Would love to see one in real life.


----------



## shez58

I heard that most Japanese shops are canceling the pre-orders due to the out-of-stock already.


----------



## shez58

source: 伝説の“フジツボダイバー”が原点。シチズン「プロマスター」が満たす時計好きの3大欲求 | OCEANS オーシャンズ｜男の日常を楽しくする情報発信局


----------



## shez58

サンプル機紹介！シチズン・サブマリーナー（MARINEメカニカルダイバー200m NB6021） - しろくま腕時計紹介店


シチズンから2022年8月19日に発売されるモデルのサンプル機を紹介！シチズン・サブマリーナー（MARINEメカニカルダイバー200m NB6021）




www.shirokuma-watch.com












8月発売！革新機能と遊び心がハイブリッドに交わうPROMASTER「メカニカルダイバー200ｍ」


ダイビングのすべてがわかる日本最大級のダイビングポータルサイト、ダイバーオンライン。初心者からベテランダイバーまで、ダイビングスポットやショップ情報など幅広くお届けします。またショップ情報や各種ツアーの予約も承っております。




diver-online.com


----------



## shez58

shez58 said:


> I heard that most Japanese shops are canceling the pre-orders due to the out-of-stock already.


Expect a price increase on the release since the first bunch can't satisfy the demand.


----------



## pat mull

these are now order-able on the US site. I guess they changed their mind on it not being a US release


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Hmmm I did not use the likely springbar position on the lugs. Let's try again...
> View attachment 16539098
> 
> 
> So unless they depart from the "design value", the lug width will likely be 20mm.


Hooray for me


----------



## Rallyemenz

This has a US release now too?!! Well, now I'm just going to wait until my birthday to spring for one.

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Told ya there’d be a North American release. Glad to see it available in the USA. I’m hoping it hits the CanadIan website too.


----------



## MikeBanzai

I don’t need a dive watch…I don’t need a dive watch…I don’t need a dive watch…


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Feel like saving some money? This watch reminds me of the Challenge Diver (mixed with a Black Bay), it apparently has a Miyota quartz (2035), NO mercedes hand, and I think they are bankrupt because they are only *€65* now (MSRP €279).




























Van Maar Mens watches online | ZALANDO
Van Maar ✔ Uhren online kaufen | DOUGLAS


----------



## sriracha

Ummm....no


----------



## jhb

is this a limited run watch where miss out never again....anyone know? thank you.


----------



## Relojeros

jhb said:


> is this a limited run watch where miss out never again....anyone know? thank you.


Seems that it will be regular production. Kind of a 62mas killer.


----------



## jhb

Relojeros said:


> Seems that it will be regular production. Kind of a 62mas killer.


thank you. appreciated...so I think I'll wait a bit then.


----------



## rpstrimple

I ordered a blue one, been looking for a new diver. Should be here tomorrow


----------



## shez58

After the 3rd attempt, the previous two were canceled. I pre-ordered mine from Yahoo Shopping. 
It should arrive to me around September 10. 
I am excited to try straps on the blue one and compare it to a 62mas.
Btw, this Citizen watch doesn't want to leave my wrist.


----------



## Xerxes300

CitizenPromaster said:


> Feel like saving some money? This watch reminds me of the Challenge Diver (mixed with a Black Bay), it apparently has a Miyota quartz (2035), NO mercedes hand, and I think they are bankrupt because they are only *€65* now (MSRP €279).
> 
> View attachment 16833923
> 
> 
> View attachment 16833921
> 
> View attachment 16833922
> 
> 
> 
> Van Maar Mens watches online | ZALANDO
> Van Maar ✔ Uhren online kaufen | DOUGLAS


and if you don't want to save money, and want the best lume.









ADAMASCUS AD830A Stainless 904L


Specifications DIAMETER: 41 mm. GLASS: Dome sapphire crystal front/ Sapphire crystal back with inner AR coating DIAL: Wavy Pattern (Blue) CASE: Stainless Steel 904L BEZEL: Zirconia Ceramic MARKER & HANDS: Silver LUG WIDTH: 20 mm. LUG TO LUG: 47.7 mm WATER RESISTANCE...



wisetimepiece.com


----------



## jhb

I should have waited, but wanted the blue one so I dove in early. maybe ill add a black one later, if the prices come down a bit over time......


----------



## MichaelKG

any pics or incomings?


----------



## FerrisAus

MichaelKG said:


> any pics or incomings?


I am also keenly awaiting some member photos!


----------



## rpstrimple

My blue is out for delivery via UPS, it’s getting late though. Was hoping to review it today! Hoping to have pics soon!


----------



## rpstrimple

Watch just arrived, here are some photos:










































Things I like:
Super lightweight thanks to the titanium
Blue color looks great in person
Diver extension pretty innovative

Things I don't like:
Crown feels too small
Bezel can be hard to turn, edge doesn't feel aggressive/grippy enough, kind of a tinny feeling action
Clasp has two different locking mechanisms (deployant style and latch style) wish they would've picked one
I did not get the "exclusive" red dive tank box that is advertised online, I'll reach out to them and see if they can send me one

Overall, first impression, doesn't feel like a $995 watch. Wish it was a few hundred cheaper. I'll size it, wear it, give it a chance. But it is definitely not a 62MAS killer, in my opinion.


----------



## Rallyemenz

Thanks for being the guinea pig! Looks pretty stunning though. I'm trying to decide between the SPB143 and one of these. I'm going to wait for some more reviews before I whip out the card....

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## wildenkidu

Thanks so much for the rapid review!



rpstrimple said:


> Blue color looks great in person


This is what I was most curious about: I wanted a bracelet and I have wanted a blue watch - but it is always so hard telling from renders/stock photos what kind of blue a blue will be. 



rpstrimple said:


> Overall, first impression, doesn't feel like a $995 watch. Wish it was a few hundred cheaper. I'll size it, wear it, give it a chance. But it is definitely not a 62MAS killer, in my opinion.


That is a really helpful, honest impression. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb

I got one shipping right now, also a blue one. be interesting to see if anyone gets the red scuba Australia marked tank its advertised with or not.....I personally don't care either way...boxes just take up room.

@rpstrimple i think it looks great....sorry it aint hitting all the boxes for ya.....thanks for your feedback on it. good to hear opinions out the gate.


----------



## RawDog

Could it be that the dual locking bracelet, is a bit of redundancy built in on a ‘dive’ watch so that it doesn’t end up on the ocean floor by accident? Just speculating, as the same clasp is found on my less costly GMT diver from Citizen.








What I don’t particularly care for on the band is this thing I circled in red. It’s like a ‘scraper’ of some sort!!


----------



## rpstrimple

Rallyemenz said:


> Thanks for being the guinea pig! Looks pretty stunning though. I'm trying to decide between the SPB143 and one of these. I'm going to wait for some more reviews before I whip out the card....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


It does looks nice in person, I do like the blue color. If it were me, I’d go with the seiko. 



jhb said:


> I got one shipping right now, also a blue one. be interesting to see if anyone gets the red scuba Australia marked tank its advertised with or not.....I personally don't care either way...boxes just take up room.
> 
> @rpstrimple i think it looks great....sorry it aint hitting all the boxes for ya.....thanks for your feedback on it. good to hear opinions out the gate.


Yea the wrong tank “box” doesn’t bother me. It’s just when I opened the outer box, I thought they had sent me the wrong watch lol. It is a nice watch, but yea, not sure it is the one for me. 



RawDog said:


> Could it be that the dual locking bracelet, is a bit of redundancy built in on a ‘dive’ watch so that it doesn’t end up on the ocean floor by accident? Just speculating, as the same clasp is found on my less costly GMT diver from Citizen.
> View attachment 16839313
> 
> What I don’t particularly care for on the band is this thing I circled in red. It’s like a ‘scraper’ of some sort!!


That has to be why they put that redundancy there. So I get it. It’s just we’ve gone decades with latch clasps on divers and haven’t had a plethora of issues. I’d honestly probably be more worried about spring bars failing before a clasp. 

While I’m on about the clasp, I’ll reiterate how great the extension is. It’s my favorite thing about the bracelet.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

rpstrimple said:


> While I’m on about the clasp, I’ll reiterate how great the extension is. It’s my favorite thing about the bracelet.


Could you take a picture? Looks like a regular strap code extension clasps?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

mosquitojoyride said:


> Could you take a picture? Looks like a regular strap code extension clasps?


It's the same clasp Citizen has used for many years on divers. Shown below is an older version, the newer one has even more ratchets (I've been told 5 vs 8).



















Edit: found a photo of the newer clasp that I think is on the NB.









If you meant this one from Strapcode, the idea is the same, but the Citizen is better in my biased opinion.


----------



## Munchie

rpstrimple said:


> Watch just arrived, here are some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things I like:
> Super lightweight thanks to the titanium
> Blue color looks great in person
> Diver extension pretty innovative
> 
> Things I don't like:
> Crown feels too small
> Bezel can be hard to turn, edge doesn't feel aggressive/grippy enough, kind of a tinny feeling action
> Clasp has two different locking mechanisms (deployant style and latch style) wish they would've picked one
> I did not get the "exclusive" red dive tank box that is advertised online, I'll reach out to them and see if they can send me one
> 
> Overall, first impression, doesn't feel like a $995 watch. Wish it was a few hundred cheaper. I'll size it, wear it, give it a chance. But it is definitely not a 62MAS killer, in my opinion.


Thanks for the pics and honest write up  

I was originally going to get the blue but my experiences with Citizen bracelets has not been great ie lack of flexibility and drape plus overly large / uncomfortable claps - this looks like no exception.

How are you finding the bracelet in terms of comfort ?


----------



## rpstrimple

CitizenPromaster said:


> It's the same clasp Citizen has used for many years on divers. Shown below is an older version, the newer one has even more ratchets (I've been told 5 vs 8).
> 
> If you meant this one from Strapcode, the idea is the same, but the Citizen is better in my biased opinion.


That’s the one, this is my first citizen diver so I wasn’t familiar with the clasp before. I was just pleasantly surprised by how intuitive it is.



Munchie said:


> Thanks for the pics and honest write up
> 
> I was originally going to get the blue but my experiences with Citizen bracelets has not been great ie lack of flexibility and drape plus overly large / uncomfortable claps - this looks like no exception.
> 
> How are you finding the bracelet in terms of comfort ?


The clasp is quite large. Mainly due to the extension feature. That being said, I don’t find the bracelet to be uncomfortable at all. It seems to fit my wrist fine, no sharp edges or anything either.

I’m sure this is similar to other citizen bracelets, but when sizing, there’s a small metal barrel in the link that likes to fall out. If you lose the small barrel, the link pins will not have a tight fit and will fall out. Something to pay attention to when sizing. I elected to size it myself instead of having them do it before shipping.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Thanks for the write up. Looks like a nice watch! The tinny feeling action of the bezel is common with titanium watches. All of my titanium divers have a tinny feeling action.


----------



## achilles

Looks awesome! Now have to see some Black and strap pictures…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cesarh

Been eyeing thsi one for awhile, Christmas is coming soon, Soooooo...


----------



## somerandodude

The big male endlinks really change the shape of the watch on the wrist in not a good way imo. Makes it look bulky.


----------



## FerrisAus

somerandodude said:


> The big male endlinks really change the shape of the watch on the wrist in not a good way imo. Makes it look bulky.


Won't be an issue on the black one!


----------



## Xerxes300

Whoever has a caliper can you tells us what size is the crown? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RegularStormy

Also, a lug to lug measurement would be nice. Thank you!


----------



## Mido

Ordered mine in black! Monday can’t come sooner!


----------



## Pee Dee

So where's the best priced source that actually has the watch in stock at the moment?

Sakura has the best advertised price but feels like click bait at this stage. I'm not very confident that's the final price once he gets stock at hand because he's still refusing payment


----------



## FerrisAus

Pee Dee said:


> So where's the best priced source that actually has the watch in stock at the moment?
> 
> Sakura has the best advertised price but feels like click bait at this stage. I'm not very confident that's the final price once he gets stock at hand because he's still refusing payment


Contact Starbuy in Sydney. They have confirmed stock coming in and are doing a good % discount off RRP. I’ve bought several watches through Starbuy previously and can definitely recommend them.

I should add that I placed a preorder through them rather than purchasing from Japan. I think this is the way to go, as you get a guaranteed price and local 5 year warranty.


----------



## bricem13

What is the crown diameter on that one? Looks a bit on the small side.

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shez58

Seiko SBDC101 and Citizen NB6021

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChgmHIfrOsx/


----------



## Pee Dee

FerrisAus said:


> Contact Starbuy in Sydney. They have confirmed stock coming in and are doing a good % discount off RRP. I’ve bought several watches through Starbuy previously and can definitely recommend them.
> 
> I should add that I placed a preorder through them rather than purchasing from Japan. I think this is the way to go, as you get a guaranteed price and local 5 year warranty.


Thanks Mate, saw your pre-order advice too on the other thread. Have bought a few times from Starbuy as well. Was just looking to see if I can get one sooner than the Sep-Oct estimate they gave you but may have to go that route as well if none of my usuals get them sooner


----------



## FerrisAus

Pee Dee said:


> Thanks Mate, saw your pre-order advice too on the other thread. Have bought a few times from Starbuy as well. Was just looking to see if I can get one sooner than the Sep-Oct estimate they gave you but may have to go that route as well if none of my usuals get them sooner


Yeah totally understand - good luck!
I have a feeling that the “Sept/Oct“ timeframe has some padding from both Citizen and the AD, but I guess time will tell


----------



## TexasTaucher

I am holding off right now. I love everything about the watch but am worried that it may wear just a tad small on my wrist. hmm...

if the lug to lug is >47.5 then I will probably pick one up.


----------



## McDub

TexasTaucher said:


> I am holding off right now. I love everything about the watch but am worried that it may wear just a tad small on my wrist. hmm...
> 
> if the lug to lug is >47.5 then I will probably pick one up.


L2L was being advertised as 49mm by the Japanese sites, which is longer than I expected. I have the opposite problem as you, would prefer 47.5mm or shorter, but have one in transit now due to arrive Thursday, I don't own calipers but can compare it to other watches and will let you know approximate L2L...


----------



## Springdale_1

shez58 said:


> Seiko SBDC101 and Citizen NB6021
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/ChgmHIfrOsx/


Thanks for sharing this! it’s interesting to see these two models side by side


----------



## Rallyemenz

Watch Chris just did a quick review of the blue one (maybe you're on here?). Neato.


----------



## drooartz

Blue one on order from Citizen USA. They had 10% off and I had a moment of weakness -- and maybe a bit more Bourbon than was advisable.


----------



## McDub

drooartz said:


> Blue one on order from Citizen USA. They had 10% off and I had a moment of weakness -- and maybe a bit more Bourbon than was advisable.


Got mine in the mail yesterday - slightly large on my 6.25” wrist, but manageable particularly given the lightweight titanium construction. May replace my SPB143 in regular rotation. It’s not perfect, the Mercedes hands, the bezel action (titanium weird), and mediocre rubber strap are the negs, but overall it’s a great watch! Citizen has been on fire recently with their recent retro reissues, I love my retrozilla and the new Orca is next on my list. Quickly closing the gap with Seiko in my collection which I never would have thought possible a year ago 🤔


----------



## Mido

McDub said:


> Got mine in the mail yesterday - slightly large on my 6.25” wrist, but manageable particularly given the lightweight titanium construction. May replace my SPB143 in regular rotation. It’s not perfect, the Mercedes hands, the bezel action (titanium weird), and mediocre rubber strap are the negs, but overall it’s a great watch! Citizen has been on fire recently with their recent retro reissues, I love my retrozilla and the new Orca is next on my list. Quickly closing the gap with Seiko in my collection which I never would have thought possible a year ago 🤔
> View attachment 16861256


Lucky and lovely. Mine won't ship until 9/5 from the WindUp shop.


----------



## shez58




----------



## Batboy

Terra Citizen said:


> The tinny feeling action of the bezel is common with titanium watches.


I wonder if you’ve been unlucky (or it’s a Citizen issue?)? None of my (numerous!) titanium bezels have a tinny-feeling action. E.g., my titanium CW has a wonderfully buttery-smooth bezel, and my Shogun’s bezel is excellent.


----------



## grenert

Thank you for the report, McDub! Would you mind taking a photo from the side to show how much it rises from your wrist? I also have a smaller wrist and find that the thickness and shape of a watch can have a big impact on how it looks on me.


----------



## drooartz

drooartz said:


> Blue one on order from Citizen USA. They had 10% off and I had a moment of weakness -- and maybe a bit more Bourbon than was advisable.


Got the shipping notice today, should arrive on Wednesday if all goes well.


----------



## Munchie

Just putting it out there as I did in the other thread

Not to rain on anyones parade but I had to return mine.

I like to wear my watches loose and so the crown rubbed the back of my hand just a little too much for it to be a keeper.

Everything else about it was A1 

Something to consider if you also like to wear your watches loose


----------



## Rallyemenz

Did you get the blue or black one?


----------



## Terra Citizen

I've often wondered if the crown bothered people. I'm a lefty, so I wear a watch on my right hand.

I'm planning to purchase the black dial variant and adding the bracelet. My biggest critique of the watch is that the bracelet is not a true three-link bracelet. I wish that it was a true three-link bracelet, but it's not a deal killer.


----------



## Mutleyone

Does anyone know how many they have made of the titanium and will they bring out the steel version once they sold out of the titanium like they did with the watch the 70s ?


----------



## jhb

crown doesn't bother me and I wear it setup for when I swell the most in the heat its comfortable to a bit loose. when I'm in ac and least swelled its pretty loose. 

not sure if other people swell and shrink like I do, wrist size wise?


----------



## Terra Citizen

I have the same ratcheting clasp on a few other Citizen watches. Sized just right, I will have to open up the bracelet one click, during the heat of the day. Sometimes two clicks. I really like their ratcheting clasps. The adjustable clasp on the PMD56 is also really nice.
My wrist is 7" - 7.25"


----------



## mi6_

Can someone please measure the lug to lug length of the NB6021 and let us know???


----------



## jhb

mi6_ said:


> Can someone please measure the lug to lug length of the NB6021 and let us know???


was done by a fella in this other thread on it...48.76mm..post #91....









Is this really for sale now? Citizen Re-issue NB6021-17E


Weird that it’s still not available for purchase in Sakura. It’s already Aug 21. Maybe on Monday?I just sent Kota a message. He has no ETA of when he's getting stock and is not accepting pre payment probably because his pricing might change once he gets the stock in. His listed price is very...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## aafanatic

@Mutleyone Welcome to the forum 
I don’t think that this is a limited run on the titanium and I doubt they have a steel version in the works.


----------



## mi6_

jhb said:


> was done by a fella in this other thread on it...48.76mm..post #91....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this really for sale now? Citizen Re-issue NB6021-17E
> 
> 
> Weird that it’s still not available for purchase in Sakura. It’s already Aug 21. Maybe on Monday?I just sent Kota a message. He has no ETA of when he's getting stock and is not accepting pre payment probably because his pricing might change once he gets the stock in. His listed price is very...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Thanks. I don't understand why we can't just keep ONE thread for these watches....? So difficult for people to use the "search" function.


----------



## jhb

mi6_ said:


> Thanks. I don't understand why we can't just keep ONE thread for these watches....? So difficult for people to use the "search" function.


yes Sir. agreed threads would be better merged together.....im no mod and don't know one so can't help there. maybe if someone asked a mod they could merge them and make it a bit easier clearer..keep all the info together.


----------



## johnnmiller1

I can't believe no one has provided lume pics yet. Please, please send lume pics.


----------



## jhb

johnnmiller1 said:


> I can't believe no one has provided lume pics yet. Please, please send lume pics.


few seconds in the sunlight and office light turned off.....

ill try for a better one for ya later....










edit part went into sunlight outside 30 seconds came in darkest hallway by my office with light off......here it is......


----------



## Springdale_1

If anyone is still looking for a US based AD with these, check out Right Time Watches in Denver, CO. They just messaged me that they have them in stock. They are awesome to work with. I bought a Seiko from them and they shipped it to me in CA without a hitch. Right Time sells automatic and quartz wrist and pocket watches, watch bands, pre-owned and antique watches, service and restoration in Denver since 1979.


----------



## drooartz

My watch arrived on Wednesday. Short answer is that I really like it, it's a keeper.

Longer answer is that I've been on the hunt for the last year for a watch that's just a bit nicer than my usual truly affordable fare. I looked at things like the Seiko Willard and 62MAS, Certina, Mido, Tissot, etc. Even pondered a couple different Longines models. What I wanted was a bit nicer finish, and a few interesting technical updates -- antimagnetic, etc. Went as far as to buy a 38mm Certina DS Action diver. Lovely green color, but it just didn't do it for me so it was returned.

In pictures I wasn't fully sold on this new Citizen, but I've got a real soft spot for Citizen divers. My first nice watch was a quartz Citizen diver back in 1990 or so -- a Citizen diver was a real step up from the cheap Casio/Timex/Seiko plastic watches that were the thing in the 1980's. With the 9051 movement, titanium, sapphire, bit more antimagnetic, I figured this new one was worth a try. Can't say I was totally sold on the Mercedes hands, but figured it was worth a try. Citizenwatch.com has a reasonable return policy.

As soon as I took it out of the box I knew this was something special for me. First check was for alignment, everything was good. Boy is it light. Felt close to my Casio MRW-200 (resin watch, folded "stainless" band). Basically, Citizen made the watch I was asking for. Light weight, sapphire crystal, interesting movement, good QC, on-the-fly clasp. So I set it and sadly had to put it back in the box as I was heading out camping for a few days. I did check it about 6 hrs later and calculated that it is running roughly +8/day ish. 

The box in my office. Lordy was it a big box. Islander field watch for scale.









The glorious scuba tank box. I love this thing. It's so stupid, and so fun at the same time.









Quick pic of the new watch in the moment. In person, I don't mind the Mercedes hands -- still not my real preference but it works and the bit of skeletonization [sp?] makes it interesting. The light weight is really noticeable, and this will be a watch that stays on the bracelet. I'm normally not a bracelet guy as I like the look but hate the weight. Light weight and this clasp and it's a bracelet win for me.









It's not a perfect watch, but it's really good. For me, it holds its own against things like that Certina DS Action 38, the Willard, etc. At the price point just under $1000 it feels worth the cost and has all the features I wanted Citizen to give me. I do like color, and this blue is really quite nice, darker than some so it's almost black sometimes but gives a little bit of something extra. I've found my just-a-bit-nicer watch.

For comparison, Casio MRW was 94g on my scale, Citizen Challenge diver was 112g (with one link removed).


----------



## MikeBanzai

I don’t need a dive watch…I don’t need a dive watch…I don’t need a dive watch…


----------



## drooartz

MikeBanzai said:


> I don’t need a dive watch…I don’t need a dive watch…I don’t need a dive watch…


Good luck with that. 🤪


----------



## Rallyemenz

I'm waiting for Citizen to roll out the black dial with the bracelet. When that happens, my BN0200 (Ecodrive titanium diver) might get sold for this one.


----------



## johnnmiller1

Thanks very much. Aaaaaand sold!



jhb said:


> few seconds in the sunlight and office light turned off.....
> 
> ill try for a better one for ya later....
> View attachment 16869189
> 
> 
> 
> edit part went into sunlight outside 30 seconds came in darkest hallway by my office with light off......here it is......
> 
> View attachment 16869334


----------



## wildenkidu

Many may have already seen:

 http://wornandwound.com/video-hand...r-dive-automatic-aka-fujistubo-aka-barnacle/ 

Seems to line up with some of the opinions here. Hope I get the chance to see in the metal any time soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Rallyemenz said:


> I'm waiting for Citizen to roll out the black dial with the bracelet. When that happens, my BN0200 (Ecodrive titanium diver) might get sold for this one.


Doubt they will. Probably just best to buy the black and buy the bracelet separately. Seem like lots of people don’t like them and are selling them.


----------



## GregoryD

Does anyone have any issues with the stamped dial? The Worn and Wound review suggested it's a negative, but I don't really see it that way. Stamped dials can look great, and there's no chance of index misalignment or indices falling off.


----------



## mi6_

They finally added the NB6021 models to the Canadian Citizen website. The asking price is ludicrous though… $1,395 CAD for the blue on bracelet and $1,195 for the black rubber strap variant. WTF???? 

I can buy the bracelet model from Japan (Sakura) for around $770 CAD (2/3 the cost). No way I’m buying this locally unless I can find it for 35% off on a sale. What a joke….


----------



## MikeBanzai

mi6_ said:


> They finally added the NB6021 models to the Canadian Citizen website. The asking price is ludicrous though… $1,395 CAD for the blue on bracelet and $1,195 for the black rubber strap variant. WTF????
> 
> I can buy the bracelet model from Japan (Sakura) for around $770 CAD (2/3 the cost). No way I’m buying this locally unless I can find it for 35% off on a sale. What a joke….


From what I understand, buying on Sakura doesn’t mean you’ll ever actually get a watch.


----------



## drooartz

GregoryD said:


> Does anyone have any issues with the stamped dial? The Worn and Wound review suggested it's a negative, but I don't really see it that way.


I certainly don't have any issues with it. To be honest, I can't tell either way, certainly not with my naked eye. I think the index/dial looks nice in person, clean and simple.

My only minor negative is the bezel, specifically that it's a bit hard to grip and turn. The action itself is fine, and I like a 60-click bezel. But the polished bezel edge is not as grippy as I'd like. Not a deal breaker, but notable on my watch at least. That's it really.

I love the light weight. For comparison, I also have a Phoibos Eagle Ray compressor-style watch that I really like. I wear the Phoibos on a silicone dive strap as it's really heavy on the bracelet. I weighed them both yesterday, and the Citizen is only about 4g heaver on the bracelet than the Phoibos is on the silicone strap. A real winner for me, something I can see wearing a bunch for many years.


----------



## MikeBanzai

drooartz said:


> I certainly don't have any issues with it. To be honest, I can't tell either way, certainly not with my naked eye. I think the index/dial looks nice in person, clean and simple.
> 
> My only minor negative is the bezel, specifically that it's a bit hard to grip and turn. The action itself is fine, and I like a 60-click bezel. But the polished bezel edge is not as grippy as I'd like. Not a deal breaker, but notable on my watch at least. That's it really.
> 
> I love the light weight. For comparison, I also have a Phoibos Eagle Ray compressor-style watch that I really like. I wear the Phoibos on a silicone dive strap as it's really heavy on the bracelet. I weighed them both yesterday, and the Citizen is only about 4g heaver on the bracelet than the Phoibos is on the silicone strap. A real winner for me, something I can see wearing a bunch for many years.


I mean, light weight has always been one of the draws of Ti. People who don’t like it tend to steer away and buy steel.

I have a Ti Citizen on a Ti bracelet, and the appeal of it is that it’s such a featherweight for a bracelet watch.


----------



## mi6_

MikeBanzai said:


> From what I understand, buying on Sakura doesn’t mean you’ll ever actually get a watch.


I’ve bought 5 watches from Sakura over the years and got one every time (within a week at most, usually days). As long as it say “in-stock” they mail you the watch. How would you not get a watch you paid for????

Don’t post some dumb rumour you heard with no basis in actual reality please….


----------



## MikeBanzai

mi6_ said:


> I’ve bought 5 watches from Sakura over the years and got one every time. As long as it say “in-stock” they mail you the watch. How would you not get a watch you paid for????


I’ve read things, so I don’t really know. But stuff about watches with a future ship date, a date that keeps getting pushed further into the future.

I’ve never purchased from Sakura, but they don’t seem to have the most stellar reputation on cursory Google searches. And yes, I understand how internet reviews can be skewed by a few people, but how else am I to find info on them? I’m exceedingly cautious ordering overseas, even from places like Japan which is generally home to trustworthy merchants. (Of course, I wouldn’t dream of ordering from Africa, the Middle East, or Eastern Europe/Russia. I’m not a gambler.)


----------



## mi6_

MikeBanzai said:


> I’ve read things, so I don’t really know. But stuff about watches with a future ship date, a date that keeps getting pushed further into the future.
> 
> I’ve never purchased from Sakura, but they don’t seem to have the most stellar reputation on cursory Google searches. And yes, I understand how internet reviews can be skewed by a few people, but how else am I to find info on them? I’m exceedingly cautious ordering overseas, even from places like Japan which is generally home to trustworthy merchants. (Of course, I wouldn’t dream of ordering from Africa, the Middle East, or Eastern Europe/Russia. I’m not a gambler.)


The “send request” button on Sakura is a poorly translated button for a stock alert. It sends you an email when the watch is in stock. You then go to the site and buy it. If it says “in-stock” they physically have the watch ready to ship.

Thats right, you’ve never bought from them. I have 5 times and never once had a problem. They even do QC checks on the Seiko’s for me prior to shipping. So don’t post “what your read” as it’s hearsay.

People generally only post bad or negative experiences. Tons of people on this forum have bought from Sakura and had great experiences. You can dispute a charge with your credit card company or PayPal if something goes wrong. Only problem is return shipping back to Japan is difficult (need to complete Japanese forms) and expensive. Your watch warranty is also only valid in Japan.

But if it saves me $600 on a watch that I can service in Canada for $300 if something goes wrong I’m still ahead $300 buying from Sakura or another Japanese dealer.


----------



## drooartz

MikeBanzai said:


> I mean, light weight has always been one of the draws of Ti. People who don’t like it tend to steer away and buy steel.
> 
> I have a Ti Citizen on a Ti bracelet, and the appeal of it is that it’s such a featherweight for a bracelet watch.


Fully agree. The light weight is one of the things that really drew me to the watch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 16804389
> 
> View attachment 16804390
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse Blue Dial Leather Strap AW1599-00W | CITIZEN (citizenwatch.com)





MichaelKG said:


> Wow. Such a cool and good looking watch, especially for that price.
> 
> It doesn't even look too over the top like most Disney or other cartoon inspired watches.





SixtyLion said:


> Yes!!! Get rid of that Disney stuff, add sapphire and 200 meters WR, add a vintage style dial with plenty of lume, and you’ll have a major skin-diver watch!


I just found out there was a non-Disney model: Citizen Vintage Brycen Sport Eco-Drive Blue Dial Watch | CITIZEN (citizenwatch.com)

It's discontinued, but the green version on bracelet seems to be available: Citizen Vintage Brycen Sport Eco-Drive Green Dial Watch | CITIZEN (citizenwatch.com)


----------



## MikeBanzai

mi6_ said:


> The “send request” button on Sakura is a poorly translated button for a stock alert. It sends you an email when the watch is in stock. You then go to the site and buy it. If it says “in-stock” they physically have the watch ready to ship.
> 
> Thats right, you’ve never bought from them. I have 5 times and never once had a problem. They even do QC checks on the Seiko’s for me prior to shipping. So don’t post “what your read” as it’s hearsay.
> 
> People generally only post bad or negative experiences. Tons of people on this forum have bought from Sakura and had great experiences. You can dispute a charge with your credit card company or PayPal if something goes wrong. Only problem is return shipping back to Japan is difficult (need to complete Japanese forms) and expensive. Your watch warranty is also only valid in Japan.
> 
> But if it saves me $600 on a watch that I can service in Canada for $300 if something goes wrong I’m still ahead $300 buying from Sakura or another Japanese dealer.


Are you a company representative? People post “what they read” about things all the time on this forum. And their own negative experiences, positive experiences, cousin’s friend’s sister’s experience, etc. So lay off the keyboard anger and don’t tell me what not to post.

You made your point, I acknowledged the potential gaps in my knowledge, and I would have found your experience and input to be of great value. But now I’m just going to put you on ignore because I can’t read your post without some chuckling and a hint of irritation about how a “keyboard tough” and forum-scold got all riled up.


----------



## mi6_

Ok whatever….you said you never actually get a watch from Sakura if you buy from them. That’s a completely false and unfounded statement. Now please buzz off…. I don’t have any patience for stupid people.


----------



## Terra Citizen

I don't mind if the dial is stamped. If it is stamped, it would've been super cool if the Citizen logo was also stamped and raised with a brushed or polished finish on top.


----------



## Terra Citizen

I've purchased four watches from Sakura and each transaction was very satisfactory. All the watches shipped the next business day and arrived within 3 or 4 days of shipping. They all required a signature upon arrival.
I've also placed two special orders from Sakura, requesting to purchase OEM Citizen titanium bracelets from sold-out models. Sakura contacted Citizen directly and handled my special order with excellent communication. I have confidence purchasing from them and I have no affiliation with Sakura nor Citizen.


----------



## jhb

I got a watch, not this one the threads about, coming from Sakura now. showed in stock, few days after order I got a shipped notice and tracking number. so far I've had a good experience with them........


----------



## MikeBanzai

Terra Citizen said:


> I've purchased four watches from Sakura and each transaction was very satisfactory. All the watches shipped the next business day and arrived within 3 or 4 days of shipping. They all required a signature upon arrival.
> I've also placed two special orders from Sakura, requesting to purchase OEM Citizen titanium bracelets from sold-out models. Sakura contacted Citizen directly and handled my special order with excellent communication. I have confidence purchasing from them and I have no affiliation with Sakura nor Citizen.


That’s good to know. They could be one of my only avenues for a Chronomaster, but I’ve been reluctant.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Now, I need the Fujistubo.


----------



## shez58

Terra Citizen said:


> Now, I need the Fujistubo.


Please share the part number of OEM rubber strap 🙏


----------



## bricem13

Terra Citizen said:


> Now, I need the Fujistubo.


Nice, how did you source it?

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shez58




----------



## Terra Citizen

shez58 said:


> Please share the part number of OEM rubber strap 🙏


I do not have the part number for the OEM rubber strap.



bricem13 said:


> Nice, how did you source it?


I called Citizen USA and purchased it directly from them. They had 20 in stock when I purchased mine. I know for sure there is one less than that, possibly two by now.

PLEASE NOTE: The bracelet needs spring bars that are 1mm shorter than the strap. So, if you purchase the bracelet, be sure to purchase the spring bars associated with the bracelet and blue variant.


----------



## Xerxes300

shez58 said:


> Please share the part number of OEM rubber strap


59-0039G-01


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terra Citizen

I've been informed that the bracelet from the blue watch might not fit on the black variant. I will confirm when I receive my watch. Buy at your own risk until I get back with confirmation.


----------



## Fordehouse

This was also confirmed to me from Citizen Australia just recently.


----------



## shez58

I guess it will fit. This guy is wearing his black on a bracelet from the blue version:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CiOy60KLz3w/


----------



## Xerxes300

shez58 said:


> I guess it will fit. This guy is wearing his black on a bracelet from the blue version:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CiOy60KLz3w/


So hopefully they just refer to the spring bar being shorter… fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shez58

Yesterday, I received the blue version and the first impression was bad.
Noisy rotor, small crown, slippery and shiny bezel. Bracelet I would say the same as on NY0125-83E. Tactile experience from the watch, so so.
However, the more I wear them, the more I like them.
After one day of wear, I love this watch! I like its design, and it's better for me than 62mas.
It wears smaller than NY0125-83E and just a bit bigger than 62mas. Due to the long lug to lug, they look more sporty than 62mas. Wears fantastic on my 6.75-inch wrist.
The shiny bezel and slightly double-domed crystal add excellent character to the fully matte finish case.


----------



## Xerxes300

Hanging out with his brothers 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@shez58 what's up with the spot in the lume


----------



## shez58

CitizenPromaster said:


> @shez58 what's up with the spot in the lume
> View attachment 16887489


I wish I did know. It arrived that way. It doesn't dirt for sure. It looks like someone made a hole with a needle. Defiantly some damage. Looks like the seller sold me a defective item. Watch arrived in the white Citizen box, not in the Promaster box.
However, it is not deep. It is barely seen when it is lume. Not a problem for me.
At least the accuracy of my watch is +6 seconds/day 


















Seems like lume pip can take damage easily (or maybe a manufacturing issue):


----------



## Rocky555

If only they reissued the orange variant too...


----------



## Terra Citizen

I still need to confirm with my own hands but this person installed the bracelet from the blue watch on to the black watch:


----------



## denisd

Terra Citizen said:


> I still need to confirm with my own hands but this person installed the bracelet from the blue watch on to the black watch:


Seeing the bracelet live and filmed under different angles in this video confirms my resolution to buy this watch on the strap. The male endlinks are too bulky and long for my taste and the overall style of the bracelet contradicts (or at least detracts) from the Fujitsubo's classic-vintage style. That said, I'll be curious to see if this watch turn out to be a proper strap monster, despite it's lack of pierced lugs (not a huge problem). I suspect it will.


----------



## Terra Citizen

I agree that the watch looks great on straps but I prefer bracelets, in general. It's nice to have options.


----------



## Xerxes300

on uncle seiko velcro, on haveston general service and on haveston parade series


----------



## Rallyemenz

Whoa, damaged lume pip not okay. I would get an exchange for that. And UGH, all this grumbling about the bezel and crown is concerning for what is my most anticipated diver release this year. These are nearly the same complaints that people had about the BN0200 Ecodrive Titanium. The bezel was too loose on that watch (I owned two of them - my 2021 production model is a TON better) and the crown is too small (not as big of an issue on a solar). 62MAS is back on the table, I think.


----------



## WatchBri

I happened to see one in a store yesterday, so I bought it. This is my first titanium watch. I wear a Seamaster 300m on bracelet most of the time, so this feels really light. I think it’s going to work out well as a knock around watch.


----------



## aafanatic

I really love the proportions on this watch: bezel width to dial opening and indices size! All mas macho


----------



## mi6_

Posted on the other thread… As an aside can a moderator please merge these threads? So annoying to have to read two threads to get all the info when it could be consolidated in just 1 thread. Wish people would use the search function or check the sun-forums before starting new posts….

Looks like the bracelet fits the black model, but likely need to order the other springbars (the strap and bracelet version allegedly use different springbars).


----------



## shez58

Terra Citizen said:


> I still need to confirm with my own hands but this person installed the bracelet from the blue watch on to the black watch:


I remember someone left that question on Instagram, a comment under his picture, and he answered that he swapped the bracelet from blue to black. But not sure about springbar swap.



aafanatic said:


> I really love the proportions on this watch: bezel width to dial opening and indices size! All mas macho


Yeah, mate, the design of this watch is superb. 🙌


----------



## shez58

Rallyemenz said:


> Whoa, damaged lume pip not okay. I would get an exchange for that. And UGH, all this grumbling about the bezel and crown is concerning for what is my most anticipated diver release this year. These are nearly the same complaints that people had about the BN0200 Ecodrive Titanium. The bezel was too loose on that watch (I owned two of them - my 2021 production model is a TON better) and the crown is too small (not as big of an issue on a solar). 62MAS is back on the table, I think.


If tactile feeling from the watch is more essential for you than the watch's appearance (not quality) and comfort, 62MAS is a better watch for you. I prefer the Challenge over 62mas, just because it looks better. 62mas is a thick and heavy, not much comfortable watch. Challenge sits better on my wrist.


----------



## Rallyemenz

shez58 said:


> If tactile feeling from the watch is more essential for you than the watch's appearance (not quality) and comfort, 62MAS is a better watch for you. I prefer the Challenge over 62mas, just because it looks better. 62mas is a thick and heavy, not much comfortable watch. Challenge sits better on my wrist.


Yeah I've watched that one already and commented on it. I like the titanium construction and the more accurate, high beat movement in the Citizen, but can't help feel that they were so close to getting it all right, but messed up the bezel and crown like they do with other titanium divers. In terms of appearance, the 62MAS (SPB143 especially) is actually the better looking of the two IMO.


----------



## jhb

I'm the odd man out here. to me, the challenge is a good looking watch and done well enough. i dont mind the small crown, dial setup or the bezel setup. I see opinions differ on this, and nothing wrong with that.... but I dont see these are fails like others do. 

I like the challenge so much i bought the black one too......


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## jhb

so black one came today......


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrisAus

mplsabdullah said:


> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Looks great on the NATO!


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## denisd

jhb said:


> so black one came today......
> View attachment 16889343


So what are your impressions? Is the bezel action as terrible as some say? Curious minds are begging to know...


----------



## Xerxes300

denisd said:


> So what are your impressions? Is the bezel action as terrible as some say? Curious minds are begging to know...


Who the hell said the bezel action was terrible????

It’s very exact 60 clicks, better than any seiko can brag about. 

It’s light because it’s all titanium but very positive. 

I’ve owned over 400 watches including a submariner, it’s obvious you can’t expect a $500 citizen to compare to a submariner with ceramic bearings but it’s by no means a bezel or a crown that would stop you from buying it. As a matter of fact I had a $4k ball deepquest that had worse feeling bezel than this, rubbing it against your shirt was enough to move it. 

Fast forward to 2:30, it reflects exactly what I experienced.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb

denisd said:


> So what are your impressions? Is the bezel action as terrible as some say? Curious minds are begging to know...


they are different between my blue and black one. which is kinda weird but guess tolerances do exist. black one is a softer smoother clicker. not in a bad way, just softer click and stops. both have about zero play.

I dont think it's a bad bevel action when dry. I haven't been diving with it yet, but have had it wet in a spring swimming and its a hair slippery....not unworkable or the the worst, but not the best. good enough though. 

nothing thats a deal breaker...thats why I got both versions. I like this watch a lot, but price points are off, to me. blue should be a 500 to 600 usdollar watch, and black a 350 to 400 usdollar watch. give or take a little.


----------



## Terra Citizen

More importantly, if I got butter on my fingers while buttering toast for breakfast, is it going to be too slippery to rotate the dial when I time my French Press?


----------



## Xerxes300

Terra Citizen said:


> More importantly, if I got butter on my fingers while buttering toast for breakfast, is it going to be too slippery to rotate the dial when I time my French Press?


Lol!!!

You will also have that problem on a $6k seamaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb

Xerxes300 said:


> Who the hell said the bezel action was terrible????
> 
> It’s very exact 60 clicks, better than any seiko can brag about.
> 
> It’s light because it’s all titanium but very positive.
> 
> Fast forward to 2:30, it reflects exactly what I experienced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


normally I find watch reviewers to be overly wordy, fidgety, self obsessed/pompous, videos too long for no reason and overall annoying.

this fella does it right. all important facts and details told and his personal opinion isn't the main focus of his video here. he wasted no time chatting about nothing. finally a good reviewer. thanks for the video, ill be watching more of him.


----------



## jhb

Terra Citizen said:


> More importantly, if I got butter on my fingers while buttering toast for breakfast, is it going to be too slippery to rotate the dial when I time my French Press?


depends on how strong your grip is.....do ya use one of these?


----------



## denisd

Xerxes300 said:


> Who the hell said the bezel action was terrible????
> 
> It’s very exact 60 clicks, better than any seiko can brag about.
> 
> It’s light because it’s all titanium but very positive.
> 
> I’ve owned over 400 watches including a submariner, it’s obvious you can’t expect a $500 citizen to compare to a submariner with ceramic bearings but it’s by no means a bezel or a crown that would stop you from buying it. As a matter of fact I had a $4k ball deepquest that had worse feeling bezel than this, rubbing it against your shirt was enough to move it.
> 
> Fast forward to 2:30, it reflects exactly what I experienced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





jhb said:


> they are different between my blue and black one. which is kinda weird but guess tolerances do exist. black one is a softer smoother clicker. not in a bad way, just softer click and stops. both have about zero play.
> 
> I dont think it's a bad bevel action when dry. I haven't been diving with it yet, but have had it wet in a spring swimming and its a hair slippery....not unworkable or the the worst, but not the best. good enough though.
> 
> nothing thats a deal breaker...thats why I got both versions. I like this watch a lot, but price points are off, to me. blue should be a 500 to 600 usdollar watch, and black a 350 to 400 usdollar watch. give or take a little.


Thanks for the honest and (slippery) hands-on feedback, much appreciated. I'm buying myself this watch as soon as I can get one. French Press for all!


----------



## valuewatchguy

denisd said:


> So what are your impressions? Is the bezel action as terrible as some say? Curious minds are begging to know...


you didnt ask me but I would say its very reminiscent of my 60 click ceramic ball bearing bezel action of my Pelagos LHD. No the exact same obviously but that is what it is closest to.


----------



## denisd

valuewatchguy said:


> you didnt ask me but I would say its very reminiscent of my 60 click ceramic ball bearing bezel action of my Pelagos LHD. No the exact same obviously but that is what it is closest to.


That's very encouraging, thanks. Ok Citizen, time to deliver your watches around the globe now!


----------



## drooartz

denisd said:


> So what are your impressions? Is the bezel action as terrible as some say? Curious minds are begging to know...


I've had mine on wrist for a week (blue on bracelet). Interacting with the bezel on mine is my least favorite part of watch. It's fine, but not great. A bit hard to grip, and a bit hard to turn. Not a deal breaker at all, but not great. I like the 60 click action and it feels positive, but my watch at least takes a bit too much effort to turn -- I really have to grip hard for it to turn.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

If Citizen made the bezel less polished and more grippy, it would not be true to the original design as seen on page 1 of this thread. Same for the mercedes hands that some people don't like.


----------



## valuewatchguy

CitizenPromaster said:


> If Citizen made the bezel less polished and more grippy, it would not be true to the original design as seen on page 1 of this thread. Same for the mercedes hands that some people don't like.


I had the original and the bezel was actually grippier than the reissue


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## jhb

valuewatchguy said:


> I had the original and the bezel was actually grippier than the reissue
> 
> View attachment 16893926
> 
> View attachment 16893927


did original have a bigger crown too...any pics of the original? assuming those pics are the new one.....


----------



## valuewatchguy

jhb said:


> did original have a bigger crown too...any pics of the original? assuming those pics are the new one.....


Those two pics are the original


----------



## jhb

valuewatchguy said:


> Those two pics are the original


nice. so old version had a bigger crown then it appears.....unless its an optical distortion tricking me.

thanks for posting. thread(s) needed some old pics to compare to.


----------



## valuewatchguy

jhb said:


> nice. so old version had a bigger crown then it appears.....unless its an optical distortion tricking me.
> 
> thanks for posting. thread(s) needed some old pics to compare to.


Old crown was bigger for sure.

the new tiny crown and loss of the roulette date wheel may be 2 of my biggest disappointments in the reissue.


----------



## Pete26

Wow just saw this thread. I had an original that my mother gave me for my 18th birthday in 1978. I had some issues after a few years and the watchmaker told me that it wasn't worth fixing. If I know what I do now I would have pursued it. This would be a nice tribute to my Mum if I could find one.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

valuewatchguy said:


> I had the original and the bezel was actually grippier than the reissue
> 
> View attachment 16893926
> 
> View attachment 16893927


----------



## valuewatchguy

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 16894524


there is that possibility too!


----------



## jhb

maybe someone's done it somewhere already....an original vs. new one side by side pics I think would be a great resource here. with measurements and such would also be great......id do it but I dont have an original, so I cannot. maybe I'm overthinkig it and no one else cares, only me.....


----------



## Xerxes300

jhb said:


> maybe someone's done it somewhere already....an original vs. new one side by side pics I think would be a great resource here. with measurements and such would also be great......id do it but I dont have an original, so I cannot. maybe I'm overthinkig it and no one else cares, only me.....


I find the crown perfect… it doesn’t dig into the back of my hand and although small my fat fingers can still manipulate it. 

For what it’s worth… pictures in the article, sadly no side by side. 

MODEL
Challenge Diver
REFERENCE
62-6198
DIAL
Black with lume-filled indices
CASE MATERIAL
Stainless Steel
CASE DIMENSIONS
40mm Diameter, 47mm Lug to Lug, 13mm Thickness, 20mm Lug Width
CRYSTAL
Mineral Glass
CASE BACK
Screw-down stainless steel
MOVEMENT
Citizen Cal. 6000 automatic, 21-jewels, 21,600 bph hand winding, quick set date
WATER RESISTANCE
150 Meters
STRAP
Stainless steel bracelet or rubber Tropic Strap
FUNCTIONS
Time (HH:MM:SS), Date, and Bi-Directional Rotating External Dive Bezel
SPECIAL NOTE(S)
In production during the 1970's

Ref:









Vintage Review: Citizen 62-6198 Challenge Diver


We review the vintage Citizen 62-6198 Challenge Diver: a classic alternative to the more famous Seiko 6105 diver.




www.fratellowatches.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy

I miss the red date wheel! And the old bigger crown was better too. But overall Citizen did a really good job bringing back the feel of the vintage model and they did it better than Seiko has done with their 63MAS and willard pieces. Those are great watches too but they feel very modern in comparison to their vintage namesakes.


----------



## Xerxes300

valuewatchguy said:


> I miss the red date wheel! And the old bigger crown was better too. But overall Citizen did a really good job bringing back the feel of the vintage model and they did it better than Seiko has done with their 63MAS and willard pieces. Those are great watches too but they feel very modern in comparison to their vintage namesakes.


Does the date change red to black daily or just weekends? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy

Xerxes300 said:


> Does the date change red to black daily or just weekends?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have mistakenly referred to it as a roulette wheel in the past but it is just a red date wheel all the time


----------



## Pete26

I'm definitely going to pick up one of these as a reminder of my Mum who gave me the original in 1978 for my 18th birthday.


----------



## denisd

Pete26 said:


> I'm definitely going to pick up one of these as a reminder of my Mum who gave me the original in 1978 for my 18th birthday.


Good call though too bad that watchmaker misguided you, given the current values of vintage Citizen Challenge models and the fact that your watch held sentimental value... A gifted vintage diver not worth repairing, really?


----------



## valuewatchguy

citizen’s lume is better Seiko’s newer white shiny lume formula


----------



## valuewatchguy

the stock rubber strap is terrible IMO but thankfully the Challenge Diver works great on a tropic strap from Ali Exp


----------



## Pete26

denisd said:


> Good call though too bad that watchmaker misguided you, given the current values of vintage Citizen Challenge models and the fact that your watch held sentimental value... A gifted vintage diver not worth repairing, really?


I know, he has since retired. I did notice the last time I saw him about 16 years ago, he was wearing a Citizen eco-drive. He also sold various refurbished watches such as redialed Rolex. Once I learned more about watches the more upset I got at him.


----------



## denisd

Pete26 said:


> I know, he has since retired. I did notice the last time I saw him about 16 years ago, he was wearing a Citizen eco-drive. He also sold various refurbished watches such as redialed Rolex. Once I learned more about watches the more upset I got at him.


So what happenned to the watch, finally (as a cautionary tale)?


----------



## denisd

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16896937
> 
> 
> the stock rubber strap is terrible IMO but thankfully the Challenge Diver works great on a tropic strap from Ali Exp


A killer combo (and a great shot). I feel this watch is going to help me heal from all my exasperating Seiko 6R35 experience.


----------



## Scaramanga.

It’s a great watch! The Seiko 62mas reissue has better finish but I think the Citizen is more comfortable and looks better. I’m not a fan of sunburst dials


----------



## valuewatchguy

Scaramanga. said:


> It’s a great watch! The Seiko 62mas reissue has better finish but I think the Citizen is more comfortable and looks better. I’m not a fan of sunburst dials




👆

He's not wrong


----------



## motorjon68

I really like this watch. I need a watch like I need hair loss. Has anyone found one at a discount?


----------



## Terra Citizen

NB6021-17E


PROMASTER DIVE AUTOMATICSUPER TITANIUM In a modern interpretation of the original 70’s dive watch, wear the new Promaster Mechanical Diver – the timepiece with a deep backstory. Inspired by the design of the 1977 Citizen Challenge Diver that was found on an Australian beach in 1983, the watch...




eliadam.com


----------



## valuewatchguy

Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver Super Titanium Sapphire Watch NB6021-17E


MPN: NB6021-17E BRAND: CITIZEN




www.reddeerwatches.com


----------



## jhb

I've bought from both of those dealers before. Eli adams is great. I haven't bought this watch from them though only tissots mainly. reddeer is okay but ya won't get the scuba tank if ya want it.....


----------



## Xerxes300

motorjon68 said:


> I really like this watch. I need a watch like I need hair loss. Has anyone found one at a discount?


I literally bought mines from Kay’s on Labor Day sale. Now they’re sold out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terra Citizen

Xerxes300 said:


> I literally bought mines from Kay’s on Labor Day sale. Now they’re sold out.


What was the sale price?


----------



## winstoda

Terra Citizen said:


> What was the sale price?


$500 after coupon. $45 back via Rakuten made it quite the deal.


----------



## Pete26

denisd said:


> So what happenned to the watch, finally (as a cautionary tale)?


I can't remember, I think I put it in a drawer, but moved around so much back then I think it got lost in a move. It was 40 years ago.


----------



## VincentG

Pete26 said:


> I can't remember, I think I put it in a drawer, but moved around so much back then I think it got lost in a move. It was 40 years ago.


We can only hope it ended up in a yard sale and some lucky WIS got it


----------



## Mido




----------



## denisd

Mido said:


>


Super! What are your first impressions?🙏


----------



## mplsabdullah

.

View attachment 16901774
View attachment 16901775


----------



## Xerxes300

Terra Citizen said:


> What was the sale price?


----------



## DickoryDoc

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16896863
> 
> 
> citizen’s lume is better Seiko’s newer white shiny lume formula


Great shot! Yes, reminds me of my old 51MAS (the original Seiko 62MAS reinterpretation) from a few years ago. Those generously-filled (possibly hand applied?) hands and indices really are much better than the machine pressed-in lume "stamps" (reminds me of the terrible Aquanaut lume) that Seiko seems to be favouring now.

This new diver is certainly more handsome than the 51MAS. I ended up selling mine earlier this year for about what I paid for a new NB6021.


----------



## winstoda

Xerxes300 said:


> View attachment 16902056


There was also a 10% coupon active for the sale. Worked out to $501 shipped in my tax free state.


----------



## motorjon68

Ordered the blue version yesterday from Kay. I fear it will be too big on the bracelet with the male end links. Love the black version but I have a Diver 65, Planet Ocean, 013 and a 7002 in black!


----------



## denisd

motorjon68 said:


> Ordered the blue version yesterday from Kay. I fear it will be too big on the bracelet with the male end links. Love the black version but I have a Diver 65, Planet Ocean, 013 and a 7002 in black!


On the bright side, the blue model is beautiful, I hear, with its dark dial and lighter bezel playing perfectly together. Plus, you'll have no problem selling the bracelet near cost should you want to part with it.


----------



## Xerxes300

motorjon68 said:


> Ordered the blue version yesterday from Kay. I fear it will be too big on the bracelet with the male end links. Love the black version but I have a Diver 65, Planet Ocean, 013 and a 7002 in black!


i have the wrist size to absorb the male end links, but i decided to not buy it, since i love it on the shark mesh.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Xerxes300 said:


> i have the wrist size to absorb the male end links, but i decided to not buy it, since i love it on the shark mesh.


Do you have any pics, on the shark mesh?


----------



## Xerxes300

Terra Citizen said:


> Do you have any pics, on the shark mesh?


----------



## mplsabdullah

Xerxes300 said:


> View attachment 16904422


Looks great. Is that style mesh that you have to cut the links to fit? Mind sharing a link for it. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen




----------



## Xerxes300

mplsabdullah said:


> Looks great. Is that style mesh that you have to cut the links to fit? Mind sharing a link for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


No, strapcode has four sizes, I use BC.









20mm Tapered "SHARK" Mesh Band Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, V-Clasp, Brushed


A new Tapered ?¡±SHARK?? Mesh Band has been added to our MESH watch band collection. The taper starts out wider at the lugs 20mm and 4mm narrows toward the buckle 16mm. Made from high quality 316L Stainless Steel 1.2 brushed Wire Mesh, Design to fit watches with 20mm lug width, such as SEIKO...




www.strapcode.com















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terra Citizen




----------



## Terra Citizen

Some wrist shots with the bracelet. My wrist is 7.25" / 185 mm.


----------



## Gilmour

Bestiful shots!


----------



## Terra Citizen

Gilmour said:


> Bestiful shots!


Thanks! I have plenty of watches to take pictures of. There will be more.


----------



## Mido

denisd said:


> Super! What are your first impressions?🙏


So far, very good. It runs a little too fast for my personal linking (+5 a day). But it is comfortable and just lovely. I am in shock on how on the dot the bezel action is, no misalignment! 

Having a hard time finding a strap I like with it since I am not too big of a fan of the OEM's over taper close to the lugs. Currently on a single piece NATO and not bad. I think the tropic is the better choice. Just gotta break mine in or get a softer one!


----------



## MikeBanzai

Mido said:


> So far, very good. It runs a little too fast for my personal linking (+5 a day). But it is comfortable and just lovely. I am in shock on how on the dot the bezel action is, no misalignment!
> 
> Having a hard time finding a strap I like with it since I am not too big of a fan of the OEM's over taper close to the lugs. Currently on a single piece NATO and not bad. I think the tropic is the better choice. Just gotta break mine in or get a softer one!


If your only complaint is 5 spd, then there’s really nothing to complain about. That’s very accurate for a mechanical movement, particularly at that price point.


----------



## Xerxes300

Mido said:


> So far, very good. It runs a little too fast for my personal linking (+5 a day). But it is comfortable and just lovely. I am in shock on how on the dot the bezel action is, no misalignment!
> 
> Having a hard time finding a strap I like with it since I am not too big of a fan of the OEM's over taper close to the lugs. Currently on a single piece NATO and not bad. I think the tropic is the better choice. Just gotta break mine in or get a softer one!


I’m about +3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terra Citizen

Xerxes300 said:


> I’m about +3


Mine seems to be around +3.5 seconds per day.


----------



## FerrisAus

+3-5 seconds per day sounds to me like pretty amazing accuracy for the price. That's chronometer spec isn't it?


----------



## csfoong

Terra Citizen said:


>


The diver on the right is really interesting and rather unusual ! Probably around USD300.


----------



## csfoong

This is really beautiful ! Congrats !




shez58 said:


> After the 3rd attempt, the previous two were canceled. I pre-ordered mine from Yahoo Shopping.
> It should arrive to me around September 10.
> I am excited to try straps on the blue one and compare it to a 62mas.
> Btw, this Citizen watch doesn't want to leave my wrist.
> View attachment 16836034


----------



## oprhodium39

Does anyone have information about when this model will be available in the EU?


----------



## Terra Citizen

csfoong said:


> The diver on the right is really interesting and rather unusual ! Probably around USD300.


After shipping cost from Japan, that’s roughly what I paid. It’s a well made watch that is fun to wear.


----------



## grenert

Terra Citizen said:


> After shipping cost from Japan, that’s roughly what I paid. It’s a well made watch that is fun to wear.


Sorry we're getting OT here, but I wish there was this much enthusiasm for that watch (NY0125) when I was selling mine! I found it too hockey puck-like on my wrist (13.7 mm thick!). I'm hopeful the thinner size of the Challenge Diver will be more to my taste.


----------



## Mido

Update on the timekeeping. Have worn it consecutively and it’s more to +2-3 a day. Overall satisfied.


----------



## denisd

grenert said:


> Sorry we're getting OT here, but I wish there was this much enthusiasm for that watch (NY0125) when I was selling mine! I found it too hockey puck-like on my wrist (13.7 mm thick!). I'm hopeful the thinner size of the Challenge Diver will be more to my taste.


Yeah, I think the Challenge, weighing in at 75g on the strap and with a slim case of 12,3mm is going to be a very different wearing experience. Mine is going to be delivered today 🙌 and as I'm currently wearing my lovely Seiko MM300 (sbdx017) (coming in at 150g on a rubber strap with a deployant buckle) I'm bound to feel the difference immediately 😁.


----------



## Xerxes300

denisd said:


> Yeah, I think the Challenge, weighing in at 75g on the strap and with a slim case of 12,3mm is going to be a very different wearing experience. Mine is going to be delivered today 🙌 and as I'm currently wearing my lovely Seiko MM300 (sbdx017) (coming in at 150g on a rubber strap with a deployant buckle) I'm bound to feel the difference immediately 😁.


it disappears on your wrist... i have a 194 gram Certina DS Action Diver, and with this titanium diver, you forget you're wearing a watch.


----------



## denisd

Yes, this watch literally floats on your wrist. Wow. Not only comfortable (83 grams with a thick rubber strap on a deployant stainless steel buckle, 71 grams on its original strap), it's also a looker and a great performer. +3 secs/24hrs on my timegrapher, with limited +2/-1 positional variance. Take that, Seiko 6R35 💥... The watch is stunning in a very classical diver way, restrained and balanced. Its most striking detail for me is probably its beveled crystal with its internal dome. It reflects the indices and contributes giving watch its own personality. Two things I wanted to check : the crown and the bezel. The crown has nothing flimsy about it. I find it easy to manipulate, its action is firm and reassuring. I appreciate its comparative smallness: it doesn't bother me at all, as it doesn't dig into my wrist in any position. The bezel clicks pleasantly and the grip is functional, nothing amazing, nothing bad. Everything is perfectly aligned. Those two boxes are ticked.
It's hard to find something that doesn't please on this watch, honestly. My only niggle would be with the OEM strap, which is far too long for my 6.75 inch wrist. But sure, its meant to accomodate all sizes of wrists, including the larger ones covered by a layer of diving suit.
I bought the watch at an authorised dealer with a 15% discount on the EU list price of 650 euros. It's worth every eurocent I paid for it. Best buy I've done in a long time.


----------



## Xerxes300

denisd said:


> Yes, this watch literally floats on your wrist. Wow. Not only comfortable (83 grams with a thick rubber strap on a deployant stainless steel buckle, 71 grams on its original strap), it's also a looker and a great performer. +3 secs/24hrs on my timegrapher, with limited +2/-1 positional variance. Take that, Seiko 6R35... The watch is stunning in a very classical diver way, restrained and balanced. Its most striking detail for me is probably its beveled crystal with its internal dome. It reflects the indices and contributes giving watch its own personality. Two things I wanted to check : the crown and the bezel. The crown has nothing flimsy about it. I find it easy to manipulate, its action is firm and reassuring. I appreciate its comparative smallness: doesn't bother me at all, as it doesn't dig into my wrist in any position. The bezel clicks pleasantly, the grip is functional, nothing amazing, nothing bad. Everything is perfectly aligned. Those two boxes are ticked.
> Its hard to find something that doesn't please on this watch, honestly. My only niggle would be with the OEM strap, which is far too long for my 6.75 inch wrist. But sure, its meant to accomodate all sizes of wrists, including the larger ones covered by a layer of diving suit.
> I bought the watch at an authorised dealer with a 15% discount on the EU list price of 650 euros. It's worth every eurocent I paid for it. Best buy I've done for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 16912885


Yea, it’s like citizen knew people were going to swap the strap. The buckle isn’t even a signed buckle. 

Agree on everything else. 

Enjoy!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motorjon68

❤


----------



## Simon

oprhodium39 said:


> Does anyone have information about when this model will be available in the EU?


on sale in UK now


----------



## oprhodium39

Simon said:


> on sale in UK now


I might have missed something - UK is part of EU? 😀😀😀


----------



## FerrisAus

Still waiting here in Australia for the official launch. ETA is another 2-4 weeks from what I've been told.


----------



## Pete26

FerrisAus said:


> Still waiting here in Australia for the official launch. ETA is another 2-4 weeks from what I've been told.


Yeah, I was told Oct/Nov release.


----------



## jhb

FerrisAus said:


> Still waiting here in Australia for the official launch. ETA is another 2-4 weeks from what I've been told.


wow.......ya figure they'd release in Australia first.....and with those red scuba tank cases with Australia outline on them.....that never happened, least here....


----------



## mplsabdullah

Xerxes300 said:


> No, strapcode has four sizes, I use BC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Tapered "SHARK" Mesh Band Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, V-Clasp, Brushed
> 
> 
> A new Tapered ?¡±SHARK?? Mesh Band has been added to our MESH watch band collection. The taper starts out wider at the lugs 20mm and 4mm narrows toward the buckle 16mm. Made from high quality 316L Stainless Steel 1.2 brushed Wire Mesh, Design to fit watches with 20mm lug width, such as SEIKO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.strapcode.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What size wrist do you have? And are you using any micro adjustments? 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

oprhodium39 said:


> I might have missed something - UK is part of EU? 😀😀😀


hah, yeh, I know - for EU I read EUrope - only after posting I remembered something called Brexit


----------



## motorjon68




----------



## best_x_treme

Haven't bought a new watch in ages, but I've just ordered a black one from a french dealer, so inside EU, no customs tax, price ok and they have it in stock. Hope it will live up to the hype, should be here in about one week.


----------



## Xerxes300

mplsabdullah said:


> What size wrist do you have? And are you using any micro adjustments?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


7.25” (184mm)

I wear it on the last hole and may move it one.

The website actually suggested I call because if you do the math I land in between sizes. But I was confident I’d only use it on the challenge diver so I ordered it.

so it looks like this

184mm minus 47mm lug to lug = 137mm

which is 1mm off from my size, that's why i wear it on the last hole.

check all the watches you want to wear it with and do the math, ideally you land right in the middle of those choices they offer.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Xerxes300 said:


> 7.25” (184mm)
> 
> I wear it on the last hole and may move it one.
> 
> The website actually suggested I call because if you do the math I land in between sizes. But I was confident I’d only use it on the challenge diver so I ordered it.
> 
> so it looks like this
> 
> 184mm minus 47mm lug to lug = 137mm
> 
> which is 1mm off from my size, that's why i wear it on the last hole.
> 
> check all the watches you want to wear it with and do the math, ideally you land right in the middle of those choices they offer.


Thank you for the detailed response. 

The "regrets" I have in my watch journey are all the straps and bracelets I've accumulated over the years since I rarely use the majority of them. No trying to add to the pile. Lol 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300

mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you for the detailed response.
> 
> The "regrets" I have in my watch journey are all the straps and bracelets I've accumulated over the years since I rarely use the majority of them. No trying to add to the pile. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


you and i both... i have like 100 unsellable straps.


----------



## denisd

Another detail I find very attractive, alongside the beveled crystal and bezel combo, is the side of the brushed case. Upon close inspection, you realise that there are three distinct facets to the case: the top of the lugs, an intermediate bevel and the side of the case (see pic below). The brushed finish can make you overlook this detail but the subtle treatment contributes to the model's appeal. I also enjoy the contrast between the polished bezel and the brushed case.


----------



## Xerxes300

denisd said:


> Another detail I find very attractive, alongside the beveled crystal and bezel combo, is the side of the brushed case. Upon close inspection, you realise that there are three distinct facets to the case: the top of the lugs, an intermediate bevel and the side of the case (see pic below). The brushed finish can make you overlook this detail but the subtle treatment contributes to the model's appeal. I also enjoy the contrast between the polished bezel and the brushed case.
> 
> View attachment 16915912


i just like that it looks like a reeses butter cup piece sitting inside the case


----------



## denisd

Those are yummy... 😄


----------



## CitizenPromaster

First wus user with buyer's remorse.


----------



## Munchie

CitizenPromaster said:


> First wus user with buyer's remorse.


Unfortunately I beat him to it Return of the Challenge Diver NB6021

#235


----------



## Rallyemenz

Good to know this watch isn't without its foibles. I may just end up skipping this release. Like someone said, definitely don't need another dive watch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Munchie said:


> Unfortunately I beat him to it Return of the Challenge Diver NB6021
> 
> #235


You returned it, so your only remorse can be the shipping costs if there was no free return shipping!


----------



## Munchie

CitizenPromaster said:


> You returned it, so your only remorse can be the shipping costs if there was no free return shipping!


I have remorse - I can see all you guys in this and the other thread enjoying for the most part a really great watch and I envy that  I should really stop following the threads 

Citizen have done a great job here - I have done so much research on divers at this and higher price points and still can't find anything to really get excited about or as excited as I got about this.

Still it is what it is. I like to wear my watches ridiculously loose and will not tolerate any sort of crown dig no matter how much I like a watch(as in this case). Its become a kind of guiding principle 🤷‍♂️

Anyway I've still got my NY0040 and you can see why I find this so comfortable


----------



## Mido

On a Rdunae tropic. Has the correct vintage dimensions and is super soft. Great pairing!






Rdunae S1 Tropical Strap


Tropical Rubber Strap Specs: Material : High performance rubber Size : 20mm, 22mm Length : 125mm + 85mm Color : Black, Navy Buckle : 304L Stainless steel




rdunae.com


----------



## Tolmia

Munchie said:


> I have remorse - I can see all you guys in this and the other thread enjoying for the most part a really great watch and I envy that  I should really stop following the threads
> 
> Citizen have done a great job here - I have done so much research on divers at this and higher price points and still can't find anything to really get excited about or as excited as I got about this.
> 
> Still it is what it is. I like to wear my watches ridiculously loose and will not tolerate any sort of crown dig no matter how much I like a watch(as in this case). Its become a kind of guiding principle 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Anyway I've still got my NY0040 and you can see why I find this so comfortable
> 
> View attachment 16919268


That's "loose"?

Although that is a good thought to wear a "lefty" watch if you like a loose fit and no crown dig.


----------



## Munchie

Tolmia said:


> That's "loose"?
> 
> Although that is a good thought to wear a "lefty" watch if you like a loose fit and no crown dig.


Just loose enough that it can go past my wrist bone occasionally and rest against the back of my hand.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

Competitors for the spot









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## denisd

Put mine on a silicon strap with a diver's deployant buckle. It's my go-to watch so I can wear it in pretty much every circumstance. Weighs in at 83g  Still keeping great time at +2/3 secs per 24h.


----------



## Mido

denisd said:


> Put mine on a silicon strap with a diver's deployant buckle. It's my go-to watch so I can wear it in pretty much every circumstance. Weighs in at 83g  Still keeping great time at +2/3 secs per 24h.
> 
> View attachment 16926815


I like that strap, seems to be already "pre-curved" to the wrist. Need something like that.


----------



## Mido

Anyone know if Citizen will sell the bracelet separately?


----------



## Terra Citizen

Mido said:


> Anyone know if Citizen will sell the bracelet separately?


Yes, Citizen sells the bracelet separately, $142+tax/shipping:









NOTE: You also need to purchase the 1mm shorter spring bars associated with the bracelet. The strap spring bars are too long to fit with the bracelet.


----------



## DickoryDoc

Two of the best 1970s reinterpretation divers... IMHO:


----------



## Scaramanga.

DickoryDoc said:


> Two of the best 1970s reinterpretation divers... IMHO:
> 
> View attachment 16928322


Yeah! I think Citizen really nailed it with this one. Prefer mine before a SPB143 for example.


----------



## Verydark

Do you think it will fit fine on a 6.7" wrist? I love the watch but i can´t try it and i'm unsure whether it would be too big, i'm mostly worried about the lug to lug...


----------



## denisd

Scaramanga. said:


> Yeah! I think Citizen really nailed it with this one. Prefer mine before a SPB143 for example.


Same here, especially as the 6R35 movement on my otherwise beautiful SPB147 was outrageously constant in its inconsistency. I'll pick a 90xx Miyota movement anyday over the 6R Seiko series. I also like the no-nonsense, get-the-job-done quality of the new Challenge Diver. I might even be slightly fed up with skin diver cases 😊...
I wish that beautiful 42mm Willard had a 8L 6L, 4L or even a 4R Seiko movement. I'm through with mid-range Seikos until they fix their 6R movements and QC problems.


Verydark said:


> Do you think it will fit fine on a 6.7" wrist? I love the watch but i can´t try it and i'm unsure whether it would be too big, i'm mostly worried about the lug to lug...


Yup, it will. My wrist is 6.7" and it fits well. Of course every wrist is different but I feel pretty confident that you can pull this one off (and I don't work at Citizen's ).


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## valuewatchguy

motorjon68 said:


> Ordered the blue version yesterday from Kay. I fear it will be too big on the bracelet with the male end links. Love the black version but I have a Diver 65, Planet Ocean, 013 and a 7002 in black!


may sell my black and buy a blue too. That color is nice IRL


----------



## Scaramanga.

Verydark said:


> Do you think it will fit fine on a 6.7" wrist? I love the watch but i can´t try it and i'm unsure whether it would be too big, i'm mostly worried about the lug to lug...


 Mine is 6.7" also. Wears really well on any kind of strap.


----------



## Scaramanga.

denisd said:


> Same here, especially as the 6R35 movement on my otherwise beautiful SPB147 was outrageously constant in its inconsistency. I'll pick a 90xx Miyota movement anyday over the 6R Seiko series. I also like the no-nonsense, get-the-job-done quality of the new Challenge Diver. I might even be slightly fed up with skin diver cases 😊...
> I wish that beautiful 42mm Willard had a 8L 6L, 4L or even a 4R Seiko movement. I'm through with mid-range Seikos until they fix their 6R movements and QC problems.


Yeah! I just wish Citizen could improve the bezel action. It´s not great but i guess that the choice of material is a contributing factor here. A steel bezel gives another kind of response when turning I guess. But hey, you get a lot of titanium watch for your money. I bought mine from Gnomon for 560usd.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Scaramanga. said:


> Yeah! I just wish Citizen could improve the bezel action. It´s not great but i guess that the choice of material is a contributing factor here. A steel bezel gives another kind of response when turning I guess. But hey, you get a lot of titanium watch for your money. I bought mine from Gnomon for 560usd.


It is the choice of bezel material that makes it feel so light. The bezel action is actually surprisingly good. Reminds me a lot of a Pelagos. It’s not the same obviously but has a similar action to it. I like it


----------



## denisd

Scaramanga. said:


> Yeah! I just wish Citizen could improve the bezel action. It´s not great but i guess that the choice of material is a contributing factor here. A steel bezel gives another kind of response when turning I guess. But hey, you get a lot of titanium watch for your money. I bought mine from Gnomon for 560usd.


I must've been pretty lucky with my bezel because the action is perfectly adequate. Different from my MM300 (but hey, not as heavy either!) but competent and practical. OK, I'll admit the grip is nothing to write home about... Regardless, the value proposition here, coming from a large company with fully-integrated production, is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Oops…. En route 










Was planning on going with the black on rubber, but that blue and the bracelet won me over. Can’t wait!


----------



## jhb

Crazy Canuck said:


> Oops…. En route
> 
> View attachment 16936005
> 
> 
> Was planning on going with the black on rubber, but that blue and the bracelet won me over. Can’t wait!


good grab there. which place did ya grab it from?

let's see how long ya hold out til ya get the black one too.....and for no good reason to add it........ more just cause......like I did........


----------



## Mido

You guys were right, this thing needs to be on a NATO.


----------



## jhb

Mido said:


> You guys were right, this thing needs to be on a NATO.


I dont mind the rubber strap, maybe im the only one?.........but yeah nato style looks right on it........


----------



## Mido

jhb said:


> I dont mind the rubber strap, maybe im the only one?.........but yeah nato style looks right on it........


I don't like how the OEM overhangs.... but I also love mine on a Tropic.

I'm not a NATO fan but this one just fits it.


----------



## Terra Citizen

I don't mind the OEM rubber strap. It's pretty flexible and stretchy. I normally prefer bracelets in general. For me personally, most straps are either too loose or too tight and a lot of diver's straps are often too bulky. Plus, bracelets are so quick to take the watch off and put it on. Strangely, the one strap that actually does work for me and got comfortable after breaking-in, is the OEM Promaster Tough strap, which is unanimously disliked in user reviews.


----------



## best_x_treme

Mine arrived this week, very handsome watch, Citizen did a great job with this one. Works OK even on my small wrist, the titanium helps and the band is usable too, no complains here too. Bezel action is just different, but doesn't really matter for me. Crown too small? Definitely not too small, I can't see a issue here. The markers and hands are great, they catch the light beautifully. Runs at +5s/day for now. I wonder how much Seiko would charge for this level for a reissue? 3-4 grands would be my bet.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

jhb said:


> good grab there. which place did ya grab it from?
> 
> let's see how long ya hold out til ya get the black one too.....and for no good reason to add it........ more just cause......like I did........


Thanks, got it from Halifax Watch Co. Have had good experiences with them. Think the Monday delivery is a little too optimistic, but hopefully by Wednesday  

Hoping I’ll be good with just the blue one, but the black one does look pretty sweet. But hey… who knows what the future may bring 🤣


----------



## Mido

best_x_treme said:


> I wonder how much Seiko would charge for this level for a reissue? 3-4 grands would be my bet.


Easily!


----------



## jhb

Crazy Canuck said:


> Thanks, got it from Halifax Watch Co. Have had good experiences with them. Think the Monday delivery is a little too optimistic, but hopefully by Wednesday
> 
> Hoping I’ll be good with just the blue one, but the black one does look pretty sweet. But hey… who knows what the future may bring 🤣


i took a look there...... see they got the white dial fugu there, on bracelet......tempting.........


----------



## valuewatchguy

Citizen Promaster Diver Titanium Watch NB6021-17E|Jared


This Promaster Diver men's watch from Citizen is both fun and functional, meeting ISO compliance with a 41mm titanium case with a black aluminum one-way rotating elapsed time bezel and matching black dial, water-resistance to 200 meters, a date window and luminescent hands and markers. The watch...




www.jared.com





I need to hunt down the bracelet for my black dial


----------



## valuewatchguy

NB6021-68L


PROMASTER DIVE AUTOMATIC SUPER TITANIUM Reaching deep into Citizen’s dive history, a 70’s classic is reimagined with a modern twist in the new Promaster Mechanical Diver – now updated with advanced features suitable for the ocean or the office. The retro design is based on the Citizen Challenge...




eliadam.com


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Apologies for the terrible photo and lighting, but the important bit is it arrived 










Initial impressions are very positive! Love the size and the weight.


----------



## Pmhill10

Absolutely love mine!


----------



## jhb

Crazy Canuck said:


> Apologies for the terrible photo and lighting, but the important bit is it arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial impressions are very positive! Love the size and the weight.


nice. looks great.......how ya like the bracelet? find the right fit for ya without the divers extension setup? which i really like for quick adjustments.......


----------



## Crazy Canuck

jhb said:


> nice. looks great.......how ya like the bracelet? find the right fit for ya without the divers extension setup? which i really like for quick adjustments.......


Thanks. The bracelet is pretty comfy. I also like the titanium bracelet on my Attesa, so no surprise there. Sizing was pretty easy - Took three links out first, then put one back and removed a half link instead to get it just right. Watch head and clasp are both where I want them now. Fits great, and as you mentioned, the extension for quick adjusts if needed. This is my first bracelet with an extension, so I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## csfoong

jhb said:


> good grab there. which place did ya grab it from?
> 
> let's see how long ya hold out til ya get the black one too.....and for no good reason to add it........ more just cause......like I did........


Haha....I almost did !


----------



## CPRwatch

Ive got a original one from 74 & now seriously thinking about picking up the blue version, I’ll wait to see one in the flesh before deciding . How do you rate the new models .


----------



## Terra Citizen

I feel like the bezel action on my Fujitsubu has broken-in and gotten smoother than fresh out the box. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Mido

Terra Citizen said:


> I feel like the bezel action on my Fujitsubu has broken-in and gotten smoother than fresh out the box. Has anyone else noticed this?


Yes. Very much so!

Wearing it today.


----------



## Scaramanga.

denisd said:


> I must've been pretty lucky with my bezel because the action is perfectly adequate. Different from my MM300 (but hey, not as heavy either!) but competent and practical. OK, I'll admit the grip is nothing to write home about... Regardless, the value proposition here, coming from a large company with fully-integrated production, is pretty hard to beat.


Well, I´m used to the bezel action on Submariners and Tudor Pelagos so I guess that doesn´t help. For the money it´s completely fine. However, I tried to turn the bezel when taking a shower. Couldn´t grip it att all


----------



## Pmhill10

denisd said:


> I must've been pretty lucky with my bezel because the action is perfectly adequate. Different from my MM300 (but hey, not as heavy either!) but competent and practical. OK, I'll admit the grip is nothing to write home about... Regardless, the value proposition here, coming from a large company with fully-integrated production, is pretty hard to beat.


Bezel action on mine is just fine. I also prefer 60 click bezels (Oops, that might trigger some people!).


----------



## Mido

Just ordered the bracelet through their live chat feature. Bracelet is in stock!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Terra Citizen said:


> Yes, Citizen sells the bracelet separately, $142+tax/shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: You also need to purchase the 1mm shorter spring bars associated with the bracelet. The strap spring bars are too long to fit with the bracelet.


Did you get a tracking number for it after ordering or did it just show up?

I ordered it but never have done a parts order with Citizen. Don’t know what to expect.


----------



## Aero2001

Yesterday, I visited an AD in Philly hoping to find one of these, and had an interesting conversation with the owner. He didn't have one in stock, but said Citizen had sent him the bracelet version a couple of weeks ago. He was planning to return it to Citizen, because he didn't think he could sell the brand at that price. To his surprise, he sold it the next day, so he's getting another.

Just an isolated sale, but it could be a good omen for the success of the model, because it appears to be _very_ difficult to sell watches out of traditional retail shops in Philly. Some shops have interesting, cool models sit around for years without selling. (A couple of these shops charge too much IMO, which I suspect hurts their sales, but the others are reasonable.)


----------



## Xerxes300

Mido said:


> Did you get a tracking number for it after ordering or did it just show up?
> 
> I ordered it but never have done a parts order with Citizen. Don’t know what to expect.


they're super customer oriented, just email them back and ask them. maybe they're back ordered.


----------



## Xerxes300

Aero2001 said:


> Yesterday, I visited an AD in Philly hoping to find one of these, and had an interesting conversation with the owner. He didn't have one in stock, but said Citizen had sent him the bracelet version a couple of weeks ago. He was planning to return it to Citizen, because he didn't think he could sell the brand at that price. To his surprise, he sold it the next day, so he's getting another.
> 
> Just an isolated sale, but it could be a good omen for the success of the model, because it appears to be _very_ difficult to sell watches out of traditional retail shops in Philly. Some shops have interesting, cool models sit around for years without selling. (A couple of these shops charge too much IMO, which I suspect hurts their sales, but the others are reasonable.)


dude! would it be too much to ask to give me an idea what they have sitting around? anything cool or limited?


----------



## Terra Citizen

Mido said:


> Did you get a tracking number for it after ordering or did it just show up?
> 
> I ordered it but never have done a parts order with Citizen. Don’t know what to expect.



Sometimes they email me a tracking number, sometimes they don't. Sometimes it takes a week or two before they ship the bracelet. But they always come through. You can always call and speak to a customer service representative. They're super helpful.


----------



## Aero2001

Xerxes300 said:


> dude! would it be too much to ask to give me an idea what they have sitting around? anything cool or limited?


I have no clue what they all are, but at least some are limited. For example, one shop has a black Citizen with a hybrid metal/rubber bracelet and orange markers, which was marked as a limited edition and has been in the window for years. I believe it's a chronograph. I tried it on a few years ago, and it's cool IMO.

Also, the AD I visited yesterday has the more recent limited edition titanium Eco-Drive divers with orange and blue dials. (Orange dial with black rubber strap, blue dial with blue strap.) Those have probably been sitting for almost two years, which is when I bought mine with the orange dial at another shop just down the block in Philadelphia's Jeweler's Row.


----------



## Xerxes300

Aero2001 said:


> I have no clue what they all are, but at least some are limited. For example, one shop has a black Citizen with a hybrid metal/rubber bracelet and orange markers, which was marked as a limited edition and has been in the window for years. I believe it's a chronograph. I tried it on a few years ago, and it's cool IMO.
> 
> Also, the AD I visited yesterday has the more recent limited edition titanium Eco-Drive divers with orange and blue dials. (Orange dial with black rubber strap, blue dial with blue strap.) Those have probably been sitting for almost two years, which is when I bought mine with the orange dial at another shop just down the block in Philadelphia's Jeweler's Row.


I might have to take a drive 









Philly Jewelers' Row District (@jewelersrowdistrict) • Instagram photos and videos


1,831 Followers, 4,613 Following, 1,047 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Philly Jewelers' Row District (@jewelersrowdistrict)




instagram.com





Can you IM me the name of some of the stores?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FerrisAus

Teddy Baldassarre has just posted a review of the Challenge Diver:


----------



## James A

IDGuy has chimed in too






Regards,


----------



## denisd

FerrisAus said:


> Teddy Baldassarre has just posted a review of the Challenge Diver:


Not very convincing. Firstly because Teddy has become, essentially and as he points out himself, a watch retailer and as such, when he lauds the alleged merits of Mido versus this Citizen model, I can't help thinking - maybe wrongly - that there's a commercial reason behind his endorsement. Secondly because, after a very long physical description (14mm thickness? Is that typo still up on Citizen's website?), the points he labors through have been heard a 1000 times elsewhere (small crown, etc.). I'll stick to ID Guy's excellent review for more insight on what makes this model a perfect exercise in the restrained and correct updating of a classical diver. Also, I mightily enjoy wearing mine daily.


----------



## FerrisAus

I just watched IDGuy‘s review. It was very good indeed!


----------



## Xerxes300

denisd said:


> Not very convincing. Firstly because Teddy has become, essentially and as he points out himself, a watch retailer and as such, when he lauds the alleged merits of Mido versus this Citizen model, I can't help thinking - maybe wrongly - that there's a commercial reason behind his endorsement. Secondly because, after a very long physical description (14mm thickness? Is that typo still up on Citizen's website?), the points he labors through have been heard a 1000 times elsewhere (small crown, etc.). I'll stick to ID Guy's excellent review for more insight on what makes this model a perfect exercise in the restrained and correct updating of a classical diver. Also, I mightily enjoy wearing mine daily.


i don't watch youtubers period... they're either selling, or not telling me anything new... the only guy I watch is, https://www.youtube.com/c/WatchAdvisor, but he doesn't cover cheap watches.

the story, from ID guy is up on the main Citizen website, so i could've done without these two videos my whole life. 






CITIZEN PROMASTER New mechanical diver’s watches inspired by a barnacle-covered 1977 Challenge Diver found on an Australian beach New, updated model features enhanced magnetic resistance| CITIZEN WATCH Global Network


CITIZEN WATCH Global portal site.




www.citizenwatch-global.com












MECHANICAL DIVER 200m | MARINE | PROMASTER - Brand Site [CITIZEN]


The new barnacle model, long awaited by CITIZEN fans, is a mechanical diver that drives the spirit of adventure.




www.citizenwatch-global.com


----------



## Mido

Terra Citizen said:


> Sometimes they email me a tracking number, sometimes they don't. Sometimes it takes a week or two before they ship the bracelet. But they always come through. You can always call and speak to a customer service representative. They're super helpful.


They gave it to me via chat. All good! UPS someone is messing it up. Sent it to New York after it got my my local facility.


----------



## Mido

Oh yeah. Just what it needed.


----------



## tsteph12

Mido said:


> Oh yeah. Just what it needed.


Probably dating myself, but got me thinking…


----------



## OCDwatchguy

Anyone want to sell their bracelet off the blue model? 

Am possibly looking to buy it for the black watch.


----------



## Mido

Very surprised that this thing has remained in rotation for this long.


----------



## Aero2001

I finally found these in a store yesterday, and tried on the blue dial bracelet version. I'm a huge fan of Citizen divers and titanium watches, and I love blue dials, so naturally I liked it and would definitely enjoy it. It would be an excellent GADA diver, much like my old Omega SMP. It's very cool, but I wasn't thrilled with it in two respects.

First, the crown's threads didn't have a smooth, robust feel. My titanium Eco-Drive diver has a similar small crown which isn't the most solid, but it's much smoother, and of course with Eco-Drive it doesn't get used much. I wouldn't be wearing this every day and I don't have a winder, so I'd use the crown frequently and I like a solid feel as on my Traska. (The threads' smoothness might vary sample to sample, so I'd like to try more.)

Second, I think the large end links look slightly out of proportion, and of course they increase the effective lug-to-lug. Again, I have something like this on another Citizen, my Eco-Drive titanium chronograph with a very similar bracelet. Female end links and/or shorter lugs would look much better IMO, as they would on my chrono.

Oddly, I found myself preferring the FUGU, even though I normally prefer smaller cases and titanium. However, I would definitely prefer the Fujitsubo's higher grade movement and more adjustable bracelet, especially if I wore it frequently. The FUGU's minimal micro adjust is its major shortcoming IMO.


----------



## Xerxes300

Aero2001 said:


> I finally found these in a store yesterday, and tried on the blue dial bracelet version. I'm a huge fan of Citizen divers and titanium watches, and I love blue dials, so naturally I liked it and would definitely enjoy it. It would be an excellent GADA diver, much like my old Omega SMP. It's very cool, but I wasn't thrilled with it in two respects.
> 
> First, the crown's threads didn't have a smooth, robust feel. My titanium Eco-Drive diver has a similar small crown which isn't the most solid, but it's much smoother, and of course with Eco-Drive it doesn't get used much. I wouldn't be wearing this every day and I don't have a winder, so I'd use the crown frequently and I like a solid feel as on my Traska. (The threads' smoothness might vary sample to sample, so I'd like to try more.)
> 
> Second, I think the large end links look slightly out of proportion, and of course they increase the effective lug-to-lug. Again, I have something like this on another Citizen, my Eco-Drive titanium chronograph with a very similar bracelet. Female end links and/or shorter lugs would look much better IMO, as they would on my chrono.
> 
> Oddly, I found myself preferring the FUGU, even though I normally prefer smaller cases and titanium. However, I would definitely prefer the Fujitsubo's higher grade movement and more adjustable bracelet, especially if I wore it frequently. The FUGU's minimal micro adjust is its major shortcoming IMO.


i'm telling you, swap the bracelet or rubber strap for a strapcode mesh... super balanced, and eliminates the male end link problem. 











the bezel, i can't help... it's titanium, it feels cheap, even in my $4k Ball Deepquest (the original), the bezel felt like it was a plastic toy.

the crown, yea, they screwed up big... my titanium Ray Mears feel so good to screw and unscrew, and they're also titanium... not sure how they got it so flimsy on this one.


----------



## robert1234

Great coverage of the watch getting wet by old boy Jason Heaton Tool/Kit: Reefcombing in Bonaire with Jason Heaton and a Pair of Citizen Promaster Divers


----------



## Pete26

I'm hopefully going to be getting the black one in a few days.


----------



## FerrisAus

My black one is due to arrive tomorrow


----------



## robert1234

Ive got the blue one on the bracelet and hoping to take it diving in Mexico in December. It will also get some hiking in Patagonia. I’ll try and post some photos if I can get some


----------



## Fordehouse

Mine arrived mid week from Citizen
Yes the crown should be larger and the stock strap is just for show, but Citizen sure provides value for money.


----------



## FerrisAus

Tropic strap is definitely the way to go!
Actually, although I don’t really love the term, this model is the definition of a strap monster.


----------



## FerrisAus

It's been a long wait, but my watch arrived today! I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Pete26

FerrisAus said:


> My black one is due to arrive tomorrow


I think mine might be coming tomorrow.


----------



## FerrisAus

It's a very well proportioned watch in my opinion (ignoring the undersized crown of course  )


----------



## Pete26

FerrisAus said:


> It's a very well proportioned watch in my opinion (ignoring the undersized crown of course  )
> View attachment 17016378


I like the looks. I had the original challenge diver gifted to me by my mother for my 18th birthday in 1978. Lost it over one of several moves I had in the 80's.


----------



## FerrisAus

What a pity to have lost it


----------



## Pete26

FerrisAus said:


> What a pity to have lost it


I know, I never quite got over it. I had cross threaded the crown in the early 80's and somehow water entered the watch. I took it to a local watchmaker who said it wasn't worth fixing. This was before the internet. An example of my watch is currently being sold by a local watchmaker for $3,500AUD!

I got my new one today and like it very much, a classic divers vibe to it.


----------



## Muramasa57

Heading back to Japan next month, hoping to check one of these out in person. I really like the dark blue dial, just wish it the kanji day option like their other automatic promaster diver.


----------



## Pete26

Someone contacted me and said that citizen ti watches have been reported with crown threading issues with the 2 turns and small crowns, has anyone else heard or experienced this issue?


----------



## Fordehouse

Pete26 said:


> Someone contacted me and said that citizen ti watches have been reported with crown threading issues with the 2 turns and small crowns, has anyone else heard or experienced this issue?


Mine is not exactly silky smooth but hoping it just needs a little breaking in.


----------



## Pete26

Fordehouse said:


> Mine is not exactly silky smooth but hoping it just needs a little breaking in.


I researched and I have not heard of this happening very much. In fact the person who told me this is the one who raised it in this forum, he sold his Citizen ti divers and an Oris.

I think it might be a storm in a teacup.


----------



## mi6_

Pete26 said:


> Someone contacted me and said that citizen ti watches have been reported with crown threading issues with the 2 turns and small crowns, has anyone else heard or experienced this issue?


It’s generally much easier to strip/damage a titanium crown tube as the metal is softer than steel. Just make sure to backspin the crown before screwing it in an you’ll be fine.


----------



## Pete26

Fordehouse said:


> Citizen Australia will not be stocking them


Starbuy have them. I bought mine for a very good price.


----------



## FerrisAus

Pete26 said:


> Starbuy have them. I bought mine for a very good price.


Yep me too.


----------



## mi6_

I just ordered a Citizen NB6021-68L from an AD (WatchIt.ca) for 25% off on a Black Friday sale. It was unfortunately the last one they had as it’s showing out of stock now. I was holding out for Sakura to get one back in-stock as it’s still much cheaper than the above deal for us Canadians, but at least I get the full 5 year Citizen warranty even though I payed a bit more. I will report back when I get my hands on this one….

“Watch It” still has the black NB6021-17E in-stock as I type this (use code “BLK25”):









Citizen Promaster Fujitsubo Automatic


WATCH IT! is your leading authorized retailer of Citizen Eco-Drive watches in Canada. Shop online with Free Shipping & Free Returns or at a location near you!




www.watchit.ca





If any other Canucks are looking for one Halifax Watch (who is also an AD) has both models in-stock currently and has 20% off using code “BLACK20”:









Citizen Automatic - Promaster Fujitsubu - Titanium


Reaching deep into Citizen’s dive history, a 70’s classic is reimagined with a modern twist in the new Promaster Mechanical Diver – now updated with advanced features suitable for the ocean or the office. The retro design is based on the Citizen Challenge Diver found covered in barnacles on an...




halifaxwatch.com













Citizen Automatic - Promaster Fujitsubu - Titanium


Reaching deep into Citizen’s dive history, a 70’s classic is reimagined with a modern twist in the new Promaster Mechanical Diver – now updated with advanced features suitable for the ocean or the office. The retro design is based on the Citizen Challenge Diver found covered in barnacles on an...




halifaxwatch.com


----------



## mi6_

My Citizen NB6021-68L arrived today. Initial impressions are better than I was expecting. Size fits pretty well for my 6.5” wrist. The dark navy blue looks great. Lume is excellent (though I wish it was Citizen’s blue lume). The bracelet is excellent, especially with the addition of half links which past Promasters using this same extendable clasp/bracelet lacked. Compared to similar Seiko’s, especially the Titanium Shogun, this is a way better watch for less money, especially considering the bracelet and much better Miyota 9051 vs the Seiko 6R35 (loses in only power reserve). Major gripe so far is Citizen no longer using the glass shielded lume pips on the bezel. And everything lines up well unlike many Seikos….


----------



## jlinjlin

That's a really dark blue in those pics! I thought it was the black one until I noticed the bracelet. Does the shade of blue change much in different light?

I was deciding among the black version, the Seiko Shogun and the Seiko slim turtle, and ended up ordering the Promaster largely for its lighter weight. Even for titanium, 70g seems impressively light for a 41mm mechanical. Should arrive next week!


----------



## Xerxes300

jlinjlin said:


> That's a really dark blue in those pics! I thought it was the black one until I noticed the bracelet. Does the shade of blue change much in different light?
> 
> I was deciding among the black version, the Seiko Shogun and the Seiko slim turtle, and ended up ordering the Promaster largely for its lighter weight. Even for titanium, 70g seems impressively light for a 41mm mechanical. Should arrive next week!


The head alone is 54grams. I love it! On natos or even tropics I forget I’m wearing it.


----------



## mi6_

jlinjlin said:


> That's a really dark blue in those pics! I thought it was the black one until I noticed the bracelet. Does the shade of blue change much in different light?
> 
> I was deciding among the black version, the Seiko Shogun and the Seiko slim turtle, and ended up ordering the Promaster largely for its lighter weight. Even for titanium, 70g seems impressively light for a 41mm mechanical. Should arrive next week!


Honestly I was surprised how dark it looked as well in person (almost black). It’s a really dark navy blue in average lighting conditions. In bright sun light the blue is a little more prominent. I like the colour still, but yes it was a darker shade of blue than I was expecting.


----------



## jlinjlin

At least it's a pleasant surprise -- it looks great!


----------



## Pete26

Love wearing mine, it's so light.


----------



## Mido

Wearing mine today after a while on the box. It's always a joy to pick up after a while.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Someone opted for a leather nato


----------



## Terra Citizen




----------



## robert1234

After a day of swimming in south west Mexico


----------



## stratfan95

Light as a feather on an Erika’s Originals strap, and resembles a poor man’s Tudor Pelagos FXD


----------



## FerrisAus

stratfan95 said:


> Light as a feather on an Erika’s Originals strap, and resembles a poor man’s Tudor Pelagos FXD


That's a great combination! I have been alternating between a tropic strap and a marine nationale on mine. Unfortunately it's not an EO MN strap (I do have one, but in 21mm), but the generic strap still works very well. I would love to buy an EO MN strap for it, but the prices are getting out of hand!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This guy fitted an older Citizen band with non-Citizen end links


----------



## Xerxes300

CitizenPromaster said:


> This guy fitted an older Citizen band with non-Citizen end links
> 
> View attachment 17147194
> 
> View attachment 17147196
> 
> View attachment 17147197
> 
> View attachment 17147199
> 
> View attachment 17147200



ewww, no thanks!! it's a proper diver, get the proper bracelet for it.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Xerxes300 said:


> ewww, no thanks!! it's a proper diver, get the proper bracelet for it.
> 
> View attachment 17147235


It's a Japanese guy with a tiny wrist, maybe he was avoiding the male end links.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Terra Citizen said:


> Yes, Citizen sells the bracelet separately, $142+tax/shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: You also need to purchase the 1mm shorter spring bars associated with the bracelet. The strap spring bars are too long to fit with the bracelet.


Out of curiosity, of course, am I looking at Citizen watch US or some other website? I've searched for that bracelet, I assume it's 59-A5XRX-01 on the US website and it's not coming up.


----------



## Xerxes300

Tanjecterly said:


> Out of curiosity, of course, am I looking at Citizen watch US or some other website? I've searched for that bracelet, I assume it's 59-A5XRX-01 on the US website and it's not coming up.


Just call citizen to order 

The bracelet is 59-A5XRX-01 and you need to get the spring bars 509-00180. 











“To place an order, please call our Customer Care Department directly at 800-321-1023, Monday through Friday, 7:00am to 4:00pm, Pacific Time.”


----------



## Terra Citizen

As mentioned above, I called Citizen directly and ordered the bracelet over the phone. Citizen has excellent customer service. I’ve purchased a few bracelets and straps directly from Citizen.


----------

